# 24h Rennen München



## r19andre (2. Januar 2006)

Moin und ein frohes Neues 2006.

es ist vollbracht. Das Team MEGA bike hat sich für das 24h Rennen in München angemeldet. Nachdem wir letztes Jahr in Duisburg gefahren sind hat man gleich Lust auf MEHR bekommen. 

So dann. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.

Wer fährt denn noch ???
Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## moonracer_25 (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo Andre,

auch unser 4er hat sich gestern angemeldet. Wir freuen uns auf München  

Gruß 
Moonracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_mechaniker (3. Januar 2006)

auch dabei....
2er 

viel spass da!

phili


----------



## gretzky99 (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Unser "vierer" ist auch schon gemeldet
Wir sind schon gespannt wie es läuft, da es unsere ersten 24h sind.


Gretzky99


----------



## AndyBaller (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand den Link, wo man sich über das 24hour Race informieren kann, schicken. Hab letztes Jahr zugesehen


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Januar 2006)

www.sog-events.de


----------



## AndyBaller (23. Januar 2006)

Merci


----------



## Joe der Biker (23. Januar 2006)

Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tips geben  

Möchte ein 2-er Team fahren. War letztes Jahr schon dabei mit einem Vierer. Wie sollte ich trainieren und wie verhält man sich am besten beim Rennen (Thema: schlafen / Anzahl Runden usw.)?  Wir sind auf jeden Fall ambitioniert und wollen ein bißchen weiter vorne dabei sein  

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## dooyou (23. Januar 2006)

Joe der Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tips geben
> 
> Möchte ein 2-er Team fahren. War letztes Jahr schon dabei mit einem Vierer. Wie sollte ich trainieren und wie verhält man sich am besten beim Rennen (Thema: schlafen / Anzahl Runden usw.)?  Wir sind auf jeden Fall ambitioniert und wollen ein bißchen weiter vorne dabei sein
> 
> Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar



Naja, dann kennst du es dann schon, im prinzip die selben Regeln wie beim Vierer. Nur unter dem Motto, mehr trainieren, trainieren trainieren sonst is um 3 Uhr früh sense


----------



## r19andre (2. Februar 2006)

Hey,
habe uns soeben auf der Teilnehmerliste gefunden. Jetzt kann das Training los gehen.

Grüße
Andre

http://www.sog-events.de/Events/teamliste_muenchen.php


----------



## mike7 (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo, 

wer alternativ oder zusätzlich (ächz!!) Lust hat am 24-Std-Rennen in Ruhpolding (21.-23.7.06) teilzunehmen, kann sich bei mir melden. 
Ich habe vergünstigt einen Startplatz anzubieten.

Gruß Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prikelpit (4. September 2006)

Hallo Leute, wir www.mountainbiker-berlin.blogspot.de  sind auch angemeldet+keiner will es gewesen sein! Als vierer-team könnte es sein das wir 4 Ersatzfahrer benötigen.

Wäre eine/einer so nett und mich anmailen damit ich ihr/ihm ein paar Fragen über die Gegebenheiten stellen kann? 
Danke P.


----------



## easymtbiker (4. September 2006)

prikelpit schrieb:
			
		

> Als vierer-team könnte es sein das wir 4 Ersatzfahrer benötigen.


lol!


			
				prikelpit schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre eine/einer so nett und mich anmailen damit ich ihr/ihm ein paar Fragen über die Gegebenheiten stellen kann?
> Danke P.


warum so schüchtern? stell doch die fragen hier im forum!


----------



## prikelpit (4. September 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Wie sieht es denn mit einem Zelt aus was man in die Halle stellt kontrolliert jemand ernsthaft die Brandlast? kann man einen Montageständer aufbauen? 
Wie steil sind die Anstiege, zum besseren Verständniss, würden Cyclecrosser eher schultern?
Bis denne P.


----------



## getFreaky (5. September 2006)

hallo leute

ich bins mal wieder
Die sache schaut für mich zZ so aus: jetzt hab ich genau 2 Starter...
Das heisst 2 bräucht ich noch! Gäbe es keine Interessenten? Ich würde auch einen Teil des Startgeldes übernehmen. Ich selbst kann ja nach wie vor nicht, da ich noch einen Gips am linken arm trage, und dann in der reha bin. Und ausserdem seit meinem Unfall im Juni, keinen Meter mehr auf dem Rad gesessen.
Nach wie vor würden die Betreuung meine Freundin und ich übernehmen (die hat Erfahrung in diversen Marathons und 12h Rennen gesammelt.
Wenn wer noch was wissen will, sollten sie es mir posten.

Und sonst bei Interesse bitte pm.

lg aus dem schönen Tirol

freaky


----------



## prikelpit (5. September 2006)

prikelpit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, wir www.mountainbiker-berlin.blogspot.de  sind auch angemeldet+keiner will es gewesen sein! Als vierer-team könnte es sein das wir 4 Ersatzfahrer benötigen.
> 
> Wäre eine/einer so nett und mich anmailen damit ich ihr/ihm ein paar Fragen über die Gegebenheiten stellen kann?
> Danke P.




Mensch .com sorry

http://www.mountainbiker-berlin.blogspot.com/


----------



## scooter_werner (5. September 2006)

prikelpit schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Wie sieht es denn mit einem Zelt aus was man in die Halle stellt kontrolliert jemand ernsthaft die Brandlast? kann man einen Montageständer aufbauen?
> Wie steil sind die Anstiege, zum besseren Verständniss, würden Cyclecrosser eher schultern?
> Bis denne P.



Brandschutzzertifikat wurde sehr penibel kontrolliert! Hab gelesen, dass heuer gar keine eralubt sein sollen! Montageständer ist kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (6. September 2006)

info aus telefonat mit SOG:

1. in diesem jahr sind keine zelte in der olyhalle erlaubt. auch nicht mit brandschutzzertifikat.  

2. die strecke steht noch nicht hundertprozentig. 
da kann sog nix dafür, das liegt an der olypark gmbh. 
änderungen gibts vermutlich hinten an der radsporthalle wegen einer dort stattfindenden veranstaltung. 
es wird nächste woche eine neue streckenkarte online gestellt. aber auch dann sind natürlich noch änderungen möglich, wenn z.b. das wetter ganz übel schlecht sein sollte. 
zum trail im wald gibts ebenfalls noch keine endgültige aussage. auch hier muss noch letztendlich begutachtet und freigegeben werden.

lassmer uns überraschen


----------



## r19andre (6. September 2006)

Hi,
öfter mal was Neues. Dachte die wären damit durch. Streckenverlängerung etc.

Naja, sind ja für alles zu haben.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## Silent (6. September 2006)

prikelpit schrieb:
			
		

> Als vierer-team könnte es sein das wir 4 Ersatzfahrer benötigen.


Seit wann sind Ersatzfahrer erlaubt?


----------



## easymtbiker (6. September 2006)

scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> Brandschutzzertifikat wurde sehr penibel kontrolliert! Hab gelesen, dass heuer gar keine eralubt sein sollen! Montageständer ist kein Problem.


montageständer auch mit brandschutzzertifikat????   


ach, hat prikelpit das mit den ersatzfahrer so ausgelegt? ja dann hätte ich auch gerne 1-2 ersatzfahrer, die einspringen, wenn ich nicht mehr kann....


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (6. September 2006)

Ich habe mich auch (etwas) blauäugig zum 24h Rennen angemeldet und nun einige Fragen:

- Woher bekomme ich ein Zelt in der Brandschutzklasse?
- Mein Boxenplatz ist "Coubertinplatz/ Strecke - das ist wenn ich das richtig verstehe im Freien? Brauche ich da auch Brandschutzklasse dingens...
- Wie handhaben das den so die anderen Einzelfahrer von wegen Klamotentausch?
- Was habt Ihr alles dabei? (Material, Werkzeug, Betreuer...)
- Wie haltet Ihr Euch wach? Kaffee, redBull...

Greets
Bernd

PS: Ich fahre dieses 24h nur um Erfahrungen für die Zukunft zu sammeln, aber über einige Tipps im Vorfeld wäre ich trotzdem begeistert! *g*


----------



## chkimsim (8. September 2006)

Ich muss mal eine Frage in den Raum stellen: warum braucht man in der Olympiahalle ein Zelt? Bei den bisherigen 24h Rennen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es nicht in die Halle geregnet hat. 
Aus den SOG Infomails geht auf jeden Fall eindeutig hervor, dass Zelte in der Halle nicht erlaubt sind. 

Zur Strecke: Die zurzeit online gestellte Strecke bin ich gestern mal grob abgefahren und da haben sich mir doch noch einige Fragen gestellt: 
- Wie / Wo wird von der Schwimmhalle zum Startzielbereich gefahren? Es war ja von einer Entschärfung der Wellen die Rede und seit der WM gibts jetzt im Hang überall Treppen mit Geländer.
- Wo gehts nach der Auffahrt zum Olyberg in den Wald? Die letztjährige Variante ist nun mit Spielgeräten verbaut. Ausserdem braucht man auf den Trails im Wäldchen ein Buschmesser um durchzukommen!
- Warum gibts die zusätzliche Schleife Höhe Tollwood-Gelände? Da verirrt sich doch kein Zuschauer hin und fahrtechnisch ist sie auch kein Highlight. 
- Warum hat man den Zuschauer-Magnet Treppenabfahrt vom Olyberg geopfert? 
- Die BMX Trails am Radstadion wieder mit in die Strecke einzubinden finde ich eine gute Idee. Aber die neue Wegführung dorthin ist nicht so doll. 

Alles in allem ist die Strecke nicht der Brüller. Fahrtechnisch gibts keine große Herausforderungen und die Strecke ist auch nicht sonderlich zuschauerfreundlich da sie doch recht weit weg von der Wechselzone führt. Da es auch wieder keinerlei Werbung für das Rennen gibt (was macht eigentlich die Abendzeitung als Titelsponsor?) wirds wohl wieder ein (von SOG TOP organisiertes) Rennen für Fahrer und Betreuer. Dabei würde die Location doch alle Möglichkeiten bieten, unseren Sport mal einem größerem Publikum zu präsentieren.


----------



## prikelpit (8. September 2006)

Na hallo, da hört sich ja nach der Münchner Promi+Medien-Herpes an die unter  einem Vorwand ein dickes Glas mit Luftschlangen öffnen und hoffen das die nötigen mitläufer nicht zu dicht ran kommen!


----------



## chkimsim (8. September 2006)

So ganz verstehe ich deine Antwort nicht, vermutlich bin ich für die Sprache zu alt. 

Tatsache ist, dass ich passionierter Hobby-Mountainbiker bin, der seit Jahren brav sein Startgeld bei diversen Rennen und Marathons zahlt, auf Ankommen fahre, und damit die Siegprämien anderer mitzufinanzieren. 
Was mich aber immer wieder (mit) motiviert dies weiterhin zu tun, ist, wenn ich auch als 564. ins Ziel fahre und Leute dort stehen und sich mit mir freuen es geschafft zu haben.

Und glaub mir, es ist schon ein geiles Gefühl Nachts um 3:00 Uhr von ein paar dir wildfremden Leuten einen Berg hochgebrühlt zu werden. Damit diese Leute auch wieder kommen, muss man dafür etwas tun und vielleicht in Schicki-Micki München etwas mehr als sonstwo. Dies sehe ich leider dieses Jahr nicht oder nur unzureichend gegeben, obwohl darüber schon vor 2 Jahren zusammen mit SOG diskutiert wurde.


----------



## prikelpit (8. September 2006)

mHallo, sorry habe ich mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt! Erstmal ein fettes super das du deine Streckenrunde hier so vortrefflich beschreibst. ich meinte deine Einschätzung nicht medienfreundlich...
...und ich will auch gerne zugeben das es im von mir haßgeliebten München eine
solche Veranstaltung gibt...it VIP Bereich natürlich 
Und wenn da jemand um 3:00 Nachts steht finde ich das auch geil!
Gruß P.


----------



## wild_boy (9. September 2006)

hallo weiß jemand eigentlich schon um welche Uhrzeit gestartet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (9. September 2006)

an dem termin sind eh alle zuschauer auf der wiesn


----------



## chkimsim (11. September 2006)

Hallo,
war's Wochenende nicht online von daher jetzt erst noch ein paar Statements.
@pritelpit - Da habe ich dich wohl auch ein wenig missverstanden. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was dieser Jahr noch los ist - hier im Forum liest man außer diesem Thread gar nichts über das Rennen und einige versuchen noch verzweifelt ihre Startplätze loszuwerden aber wohl erfolglos. 
An die Wiesn habe ich (als "Konkurenzveranstaltung") gar nicht mehr gedacht bzw. schon geplant, am Sonntag Abend dort mit den Kollegen hinzuziehen. 
@wild_boy Laut offizieller Auschreibung läufts wie folgt ab:
23. September 2006 um 12.00 Uhr (Einzelstarter)
23. September 2006 um 13.00 Uhr (Zweier-, Vierer- und Achterteams)
Zieleinlauf:
24. September 2006 um 12.00 Uhr (Einzelstarter)
24. September 2006 um 13.00 Uhr (Zweier-, Vierer- und Achterteams)

Die von bluemuc vermutete Streckenänderung ist noch nicht online (die Veranstaltung im Radstadion ist übrigens eine Erotikmesse!) es gab auch schon länger keine Email mehr von SOG. Auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit heute Morgen durch den Oli-Park konnte ich auch noch keinerlei Aufbauaktivitäten sehen, die werden wohl aber erst nächste Woche losgehen.

Christian


----------



## r19andre (11. September 2006)

Hi,
dann würd ich mal sagen schei... Termin.
Und wir kommen erst am Freitag abend geegn 11 an und müssen dann noch mit dem Wohnwagen rangieren. Kann ja lustig werden.

Aber hauptsache das Rennen wird geil und trocken  

Andre


----------



## chkimsim (11. September 2006)

Habt ihr einen Stellplatz an der Strecke? Wenn ja, solltest du mal SOG anmailen, ob ihr so spät noch in den Olympiapark kommt (Zufahrt ist durch Schranke gesichert). Mit dem Wohnwagen werdet ihr wohl auch nicht auf den Parkplatz am Olympiastadion dürfen, da dort campieren verboten ist. Weil ja noch Wiesn sind und die Italiener (speziell an diesem Wochenende) München mit ihren Wohnmobilen überfluten wird dass bestimmt auch etwas strenger kontrolliert...


----------



## r19andre (11. September 2006)

Hi,
jab haben ne Stellplatz direkt an der Strecke.
Werde da nochmal anrufen.
Danke

Andre


----------



## prikelpit (12. September 2006)

Liebe Teilnehmer,



noch 11 Tage, dann ist ....nicht Weihnachten J, sondern dann sehen wir uns alle in München beim 24-Stunden Rennen im Olympiapark München. Das "Abendzeitung 24h-race" wird wieder ein tolles Erlebnis für alle Beteiligten.





Informationen zum Event: 





Parkharven



Je nach Teamgröße gibt es kostenlose Parkberechtigungsausweise (1-3 Stück). Diese bitte ins Auto mit Teamnummer und KFZ-Kennzeichen an der Windschutzscheibe legen.

Sollten das Personal vom BRK an den Einfahrten noch nicht da sein, so könnt ihr trotzdem einfahren. Bei der Ausfahrt wird nichts verlangt. Weitere Fahrzeuge des Teams bezahlen 3,50 Euro an das BRK.

In diesem Jahr dürfen wir auf allen Parkharven parken. Die Fahrzeuge, die zum Be- und Entladen in den Park einfahren, werden anschließend auch auf den Parkharven abgestellt. Gleiches gilt für die Fahrzeuge, die Wohnwagen und Material zur Boxengasse (Coubertinplatz und Schwimmhalle) bringen.





Startnummerausgabe / Chip



Freitag:                      14.00 Uhr - 20.00 Uhr in der Olympiahalle

Samstag:                  6.30 Uhr - 10.00 Uhr in der Olympiahalle



Chip Rückgabe:      Teamweise ab 12.30 Uhr am Informationszelt

Teams, die das Rennen nicht beenden können den Chip auch am Infozelt abgeben. 

Bitte denkt daran, die Bankeinzugsermächtigung und Ummeldeformulare (beide Formulare sind beigefügt) schon ausgefüllt mitzubringen, um bei der Startnummernausgabe keine unnötigen Schlangen zu produzieren.





Fahrerlager



Olympiahalle: Hier sind die Plätze fest zugewiesen. Der Plan wird nächste Woche noch mit Email versendet. Achtung: Auf den Plänen steht nur die Teamnummer, ebenfalls wird in der Halle nur mit den Teamnummern gearbeitet. Also, diese unbedingt dabei haben. Wer immer noch seine Teamnummer sucht, wir haben diese beim Versand oberhalb der Adresse nochmals klein eingefügt.



Keine Zelte (auch nicht mit Brandschutzzertifikat) Keine Gaskocher oder ähnlich Brennbares 


Da wir ja - erfreulicherweise - auch viele Teilnehmer aus dem Norden Deutschlands haben, die nicht garantieren können, am Freitag bis 20 Uhr im Park zu sein, haben wir uns entschlossen, die Olympiahalle (Eingang West und  Ost) die ganze Nacht geöffnet zu lassen. Das Personal an den Eingangstüren wird die Personen (mit Kontrollband am Arm) einlassen.



Standgrößen:

Zweierteam:             ca. 10 m²

Viererteam:               ca. 20 m²

Achterteam:              ca. 40 m²



Boxengasse: Hier gibt es keine reservierten Plätze. Die Teams werden nach Ankunft von unserem Personal platziert.



Standgrößen (ca.)

Einzelfahrer:                        20 m²

Zweierteams            24 m²

Viererteam:               30 m²

Achterteam:              40 m²



Wir halten die Plätze in der Boxengasse flexibel, da hier Wohnwagen Zelte usw. die Standformate (nicht Größe) bestimmen. 





Strom



Der Strom muss nicht bestellt werden. Bei der Startnummernausgabe gibt's die "Stromscheine" für EUR 30 pro Anschluss, mit denen ihr zur Info auf den Coubertinplatz geht. Achtung: Wir können keine Verlegung bis auf den Standplatz gewährleisten. Also bringt ein Verlängerungskabel mit. Wir stellen Verteiler auf, die bis zu 50 Meter von einem Platz entfernt sein können.





Anreise



Über die Zufahrtsstraßen zum Olympiapark (siehe auch bei uns auf der Homepage). Für Navigationssysteme bitte folgende Zielstraßen eingeben:



Parkharven:             Sapporobogen

Be- und Entladen:  Spiridon-Louis-Ring

Boxengasse/Expo:  Spiridon-Louis-Ring



Die Einfahrt erfolgt über die Lerchenauerstraße bei der Eishalle. An der Kreuzung Ring / Lerchenauerstraße steht der BMW Tower.





Strecke 



Die Strecke ist 6,5 km lang. Wir mussten am ehemaligen Radstadion noch einen kleinen Teil streichen, da in der "Event Arena" - so heißt das Radstadion heute - eine Messe stattfindet.

Die Brücken (2 Metall wie im letzten Jahr und eine Holzbrücke wofür wir Danke an das Cycle Team aus Buchholz i.n.N. sagen) sind einfacher zu fahren, breiter und nicht mehr so steil)





Verpflegung



Wir haben in diesem Jahr drei Verpflegungsstellen:



Olympiahalle:           



Große Verpflegungsstelle mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Wir haben ein neues Verpflegungsteam: "MTB-Munich" sind von Anfang an als Teilnehmer dabei, und werden in diesem Jahr neben einem Achterteam die komplette Verpflegung für Euch organisieren.Das "Team MTB-Munich" bietet für Euch und die Betreuer an den verschiedenen Stellen an:



·         Xenofit-Produkte (Riegel, Mineralgetränke) Gel wird ausschließlich  in den Startertüten sein, damit jeder etwas bekommt.

·         Obst (Bananen, Orangen, Äpfel, Gurken und Tomaten)

·         Hefezopf

·         Belegte Brot bzw. Semmel

·         Erdinger Alkoholfrei (Promotionstand)

·         Bionade (Promotionstand)

·         Wasser (powered by Bauer Handelsagentur)

·         Kaffee 





Boxengasse Coubertinplatz ("Einzelfahrer-Raststätte")



·         Xenofit-Produkte (Riegel, Mineralgetränke)

·         Obst (Bananen, Äpfel)

·         Wasser





VIP-Bereich auf dem Coubertinplatz



·         Tressini-Nudelessen 

·         Frühstück (Sonntag ab 6.30 Uhr)





Betreuer



Es gibt wieder Betreuerkarten an der Startnummernausgabe. Diese kosten pro Betreuer 25 Euro inkl. Verpflegung rund um die Uhr - Freier Zugang ins Fahrerlager, Wechselzone und Verpflegung.





Charity-Aktion



Wie schon angekündigt organisieren wir auch in diesem Jahr eine Charity-Aktion zu Gunsten behinderter und notleidender Kinder. Unserem Aufruf sind auch schon Teilnehmer gefolgt und haben uns von ihren Sponsoren Spenden organisiert: Danke an Christoph Lörcks / Claus Goralski sowie Toni Eder und sein Bruder Günther.



Spenden nehmen wir auch gerne noch während des Events an. So wird in der Startnummernausgabe ein "Schweindl" stehen, wo jeder Betrag eingeworfen werden kann. Ihr wisst ja: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist J

Event-Aufkleber und Plakate gibt's zum mitnehmen - um eine kleine Spende wird gebeten. Auch werden wir wieder auf unserem Stand in der Expo-Area Ware verkaufen, dessen Erlös geht ebenfalls in diese Aktion.



Durch diese für eine solche Veranstaltung  einmalige Aktion haben wir in diesem Jahr nicht "nur" Wigald Boning am Start, denn er hat zahlreiche Unterstützung erhalten. So starten im Prominententeam: Joey Kelly, Gil Ofarim, Andreas Kappes, Sabine Spitz, Ingo Nommsen u. a.



Rosi Mittermaier und Christian Neureuther werden den Startschuss geben. Anwesend werden auch Vertreter der Stadt München sein. Weitere Promis kommen zum "Charity-Dinner".





Auch wird Fernsehen vor Ort sein. Zusagen gibt es schon vom ZDF, Interesse und Gespräche gibt es noch mit SAT 1, Pro 7 und Bayerischen Rundfunk.







So, ist ein bisschen viel geworden, aber wir haben viele neue Teilnehmer, die auf den Informationsstand von den "alten Hasen" kommen möchten.





Wir freuen uns schon auf Euch!!!!! Nicht nur "Sonne im Herzen" sondern auch das "große gelbe Ding" am Himmel soll uns dieses Wochenende begleiten.


----------



## chkimsim (12. September 2006)

Hm, zuerst war von einer 9 km Strecke die Rede, dann warens nur noch 7 und jetzt sinds 6,5 km. Wenn's regnet werdens noch weniger weil bestimmte Streckenabschnitte Nähe Radstadion dannn nicht mehr fahrbar sind. Die Strecke wurde übrigens im DIMB Racing Team Forum ziemlich gut beschrieben. 
Fragen tu ich mich auch noch was es mit dem VIP Zelt auf sich hat - die SOG Internetseite gibt nicht so viele Infos her.


----------



## torock (20. September 2006)

Die Frage ist wohl, wer ist VIP.


----------



## r19andre (20. September 2006)

Hi,
die letzten freien Tage ziehen durchs Land.
Am Freitag treten wir die Reise nach München an.
Jetzt bekomm ich noch nen Schnupfen, mein Hals ist fast starr und ein Auge hat sich entzündet. Irgendwie passt das alles nicht zusammen... heul

Aber gefahren wird trotzdem :-(

Also bis zum WE

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prikelpit (21. September 2006)

Fragen tu ich mich auch noch was es mit dem VIP Zelt auf sich hat 

ich dachte die M Medienherpes und Schubeck kocht im Zelt?


----------



## cyrox (21. September 2006)

Hi,

bald ist es so weit 

Ich hab ne frage bezüglich Taktik. 
Fahre in einem 4er Team zum ersten mal ein 24 Stunden Rennen (sonnst bis jetzt immer 12 Stunden im 3er).
Ich denke am Tag ist es am sinnigsten bei einer ca. 6 km Strecke alle 2-3 Runden zu wechseln. Oder was denkt ihr? 
Wie sieht das aber in der nacht aus? Macht es da Sinn das jeder fahrer ca. 2-3 Stunden am Stück fährt, dammit er sich dann für fast 6 Stunden aufs Ohr Hauen kann? oder wie wird das gemacht?

Greetz


----------



## sunabar (21. September 2006)

clemson schrieb:


> an dem termin sind eh alle zuschauer auf der wiesn



Einen habt ihr auf alle Fälle MICH!!!!!! Bin die letzten beiden Jahre in München als Einzelstarter mitgefahren und mir blutet das Herz das ich dieses Jahr nicht selber fahren kann. Der Wigald Boning fährt doch auch wieder mit oder? Krasser Typ, der legt nen ordentliches Tempo vor für nen Promi 
Wünsch euch allen viel Glück,Spaß und QUÄLT EUCH IHR SCHWEINE  

Noch nen Tip für Leute die das erste Mal mitfahren: Haltet euch aus den Startgerangel der ganzen Bekloppten raus die meinen sie gewinnen die 24h auf den ersten fünf Metern, da hat es die letzten Jahre eigentlich immer gut gerappelt und der Ausphalt in Muc ist gut rauh.

In dem Sinne : Kette rechts.


----------



## chkimsim (21. September 2006)

@cyrox: Die Frage ist, was euer Team erreichen will. Wenn ihr vorne mitfahren möchtet, müsst ihr durchgehend alle 2 oder 3 Runden fahren, fahrt ihr auf ankommen, macht es schon Sinn, in der Dunkelheit längere Zyklen zu fahren, wobei ihr da auch bedenken müsst, wie lange die Akkus eurer Lampen halten. Aber 2 Stunden ist schon recht lange, du musst bedenken, dass ihr dann auch übernächtigt seid. Wir haben mit ca 1,5 Stunden gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich suche noch einen Fahrer für unserer 4er Team. Irgendwie ist zurzeit die Seuche im Umlauf und unser 4. Mann musste wegen Krankheit absagen, der Ersatzmann hat sich die Bandscheiben eingeklemmt. 
Startgebühr ist bezahlt, ihr müsst nur eurer Bike mitbringen und für ein paar Fotos unser Teamtrikot anziehen. Zur Leistungsklasse: Wir wurden letztes Jahr 50. bei den Viererteamss und wollten uns dieses Jahr ein paar Plätze verbessern. Bei Interesse am besten PN an mich mit Telefonnummer, ich melde mich dann.

Christian


----------



## cyrox (21. September 2006)

Danke für die Tips. 

Es ist so das 2 von den 4en sehr gut unterwegs sind (Top 10 bei 12 Stunden rennen) jedoch die anderen 2 eher die hobby fraktion ist. Ich weiss selbst nicht wie fit die sind (eher mau). 

Deswegen entfällt wohl der gedanke auf Platzierungen zu fahren.


----------



## cyrox (25. September 2006)

Ich hab den Event eigentlich auch Super gefunden, bis zu meiner letzten Runde!

Nach genau 23 Stunden und 30 Minuten wurde ich von einem bündel Stromkabel, die zu den Plasma TV´s in der Start und Wechsel Zone gingen, niedergestreckt. (es ist von der Decke runter gekommen als ich 2 meter davon entfernt war, ich hatte ca. 25-30 kmh drauf)

Hat das zufällig jemand von euch gesehen? oder auf Video Foto?
Abartig was sich da die Veranstalter gedacht hatten. Wär ich weniger als eine Sekunde früher da gewesen hätten mich die Kabel Stranguliert! So bin ich halt nur knap 2-3 Meter geflogen. Glaubt mir fast hätte ich´s bis zur Tür geschaft ^^.

Fazit: Wie durch ein Wunder nur Starke Prellungen und schürfwunden. Dazu von der Rennleitung einen sicheren Startplatz für nächstes Jahr bekommen (+ Betreuer) kostenlos

Kaputt: zum glück fast nix ... Bremsleitungen hat es aus meiner rechten Marta gerissen, sonnst ist zum glück nix mit dem Rad 

Ich hoffe jemand hats auf video ... ich kann mich schlecht daran erinnern ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (25. September 2006)

Gesehen habe ich es. Sah sehr krass aus.  

Hoffe Dir geht es soweit ganz gut.

Was ich nicht sehen konnte, warum plötzlich das Kabel autauchte.


----------



## Joe der Biker (25. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Wir waren im 2-er mixed dabei - unser *Resümee*:

- tolle Organisation von SOG Event   

- ein Riesenlob an die Streckenposten   

- Verpflegung okay

- die Strecke war vielseitig und anspruchsvoll (richtig so für MTB) aber die super gefährliche Holzbrücke hätte es echt nicht gebraucht... auch wenn die in Buchholz schon da war... war ja schließlich nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis sich jemand schwer verletzt!  ....was wäre eigentlich bei Regen abgegangen???

 einzige *Wermutstropfen* aus unserer Sicht:

- die schlechtesten Nudeln ever !!! Und das vom Schubeck... der gibt wirklich für alles seinen "guten" Namen her.

- und was wir wirklich erwähnen müssen sind die teilweise unverschämten, rücksichtslosen und frechen Fahrer aus den 4-er und 8-er Teams. Nicht alle, bitte versteht mich nicht verkehrt. Aber einige rempeln mit Ellbogen (und wir dachten, wir sind nicht beim Keirin), beschimpfen uns Zweier.. wir sollen halt schneller fahren und aus dem Weg gehen, Zitat: "...hopp hopp zur Seite...".
Das muss wirklich nicht sein - ein bißchen Fairness wäre nicht schlecht.  

Vielleicht hat dazu noch jemand ne Meinung ??

Wir sind auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## r19andre (25. September 2006)

Hallo,

auch wir ,das Team MEGA bike mix4 ,sind suuuuppper zufrieden.
Muss joe zustimmen. Einige haben wohl zu viel Adrenalin im Blut und sind echt Rücksichtslos gefahren. Und wir waren auch schon nicht langsam, haben aber nie gerüpelt. 
Und die Stimmung an der Strecke war ja der Burner. Geil.

Werden versuchen nächstes Jahr wieder zu kommen, wenn mich meine Tochter, die am Samstag um 13.05Uhr geboren wurde, nicht aufhalten sollte 

Vielleicht habt ihr den Moderator gehört kurz vorm Startschuss?

Schöne Grüße
Andre

PS: wir hatten unseren Wohnwagen direkt kurz vorm Ziel wo die Kabelbrücke lag. Es haben tatsächlich zwei Fahrer geschafft, das Teil zu umfahren und sind dann in dem Abspergitter dahinter geknallt. Hoffe sie sind wohl auf


----------



## gretzky99 (25. September 2006)

Hallo

Auch wir haben unsere 24h nicht schadlos überstanden.
In der Waldpassage blieb vormir plötzlich einer stehen, ich komm nicht vorbei - krieg einen Rempler von links und knall nach rechts voll auf die Hüfte das wars.
Einige haben echt einen Schatten was ihr fahrerisches "ach so gutes" können betrifft.  da wären die Streckenposten und die organisatoren gut beraten öfters mal eine Verwarnung auszusprechen. Weiss jemand wie es der Person geht die so krass in der Holzbrücke eingeschlagen ist. Ich hab es in der Anfahrt zu dieser Steigung gesehen und mir stellt es jetzt noch die Haare auf wenn ich dran denke.


----------



## cyrox (25. September 2006)

Hi, 

ja mir geht es soweit gut. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie sich die TDF Fahrer fühlen wenn die sich abgelegt haben. Jedoch mit einem kleinen aber feinen unterschied ich muss heute nicht schon wieder auf dem Rad sitzen ...

Wie sich die Kabel gelöst haben war mir auch nicht so klar ... einer in der Wechselzone hat sich glaub entschuldigt das er an den Plasma gekommen ist, und deswegen sind sie runter gefallen. 

Naja ich war dort so voller Adrenalin das ich nur noch weiter wollt. War mir alles egal, bis zum Schwimmbad anstieg dort hab ich bemerkt das alles schmerzt.

Wie weit bin ich geflogen? ^^ Zum glück ist mir das lachen darüber nicht vergangen 

Die Holzbrücke und alle anderen Fahrtechnischen stellen fand ich voll I.O. 
Was ich nicht begreif, wieso kann man sich nicht selbst einschätzen? Es gab ja immer einer Chicken Way mit dem man nicht wirklich viel Zeit verlohr. Und wer nicht über solch ein hindernis kommt dem geht es wohl auch kaum um jede Sekunde!

Aber nach den vielen Stürzen mussten die Veranstalter reagieren. Das war schon gut.

Nach meinem freiflug waren die Kabel am Boden verlegt und ein Streckenposten stand Schmiere :_)

Ich wollte die Michaela Betzmann (OK) noch dazu bringen irgend etwas zu unterschreiben. Sie meinte nur !wenn sie das macht kann sie gleich ihr Todesurteil unterschreiben" ^^. 

Wie hättet ihr in dieser Situation gehandelt?


----------



## easymtbiker (25. September 2006)

@louis: hast du das nur hier geschrieben oder auch an sog? dort wird deine kritik wohl mehr erfolg haben.
ich will nicht gross über veranstalter meckern, ich weiss auch, dass es für sog wieder ein riessen- stress war und ich denke, zu 98% war es doch prima.

bei der kritik kann  ich teilweise zustimmen:
1. hat der rettungsdienst echt so viel gekostet? wenn ich das jetzt weiss, renne ich im falle einer verletzung lieber schnell von den rettern weg.....
das hoovercraft war doch schön laut und hat wasser gespritzt.... hab mich auch gefragt, was das ding soll, meines erachtens ist der tümpel ja immerhin 1m tief....

2. 95 bzw.25 euro ist echt heftig, zumal ich als einzelfahrer mich komplett selbst verpflege. das "starterpräsent" kommt in die kategorie: was ich noch nie vermisst habe....

die holzbrücke: also wenn direkt vor mir jemand gefahren ist, hab ich den chickenway genommen! ich kann mich gut einschätzen,aber den vor mir fahrenden nicht, da verschenke ich lieber 2 sekunden. 
wie ist die frau dort eigentlich gestürzt?
und die brückenumfahrung war dann doch echt schneller!

die kopfsteinabfahrt fand ich lustig, immer ans limit zum rutschen fahren 

und : herbalife waren klasse!


----------



## cyrox (25. September 2006)

@easymtbiker
kann dir voll zustimmen, wenn ich gesehen hab das mehrere auf die Brücke wollten dann hab ich klein nachgegeben. Man weiss nie was mit dem vor dir passiert.

Hier mal ein Pic auf dem man das "killer" Kabel gut sieht.


----------



## torock (25. September 2006)

Die 95â¬ fÃ¼r die StartgebÃ¼hr wÃ¤ren deutlich niedriger ausgefallen, wenn dieser Kinderfasching mit den Knicklichter nicht gemacht worden wÃ¤re. Ich sehs ja ein fÃ¼r die Ãnderung der Fahrstrecke, die in der Nacht gemacht wurde, damit die Helfer nicht stundenlang jeden Fahrer darauf hinweisen mÃ¼ssen (haben sie trotzdem gemacht), aber damit den Weg zu markieren ist wohl arg Ã¼bertrieben. Dann kann man die Lichtplficht auch gleich abschaffen.
Ein schwerer Unfall an der BrÃ¼cke musste ja kommen. Ich bin zweimal drÃ¼ber gefahren. Beim 2. Mal wÃ¤re mir fast einer auf der BrÃ¼cke hinten draufgefahren, weil ich oben nicht schnell genug weggekommen bin. Angeblich sollen dort auch Fahrer rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts runtergekommen sein 
Was lustig war, war der einstÃ¼rzende Startbogen beim Einzelstart  DafÃ¼r fand ich das Ende total planlos. Keine Infos wann und wo Schluss ist. Und dann 2 min nach 12: "Noch eine Runde." 
Ein paar mehr Infos fÃ¼r die Fahrer in Form von Plakaten wÃ¤ren sicherlich wÃ¼nschenswert/

Sind Verwarnungen Ã¼berhaupt ausgesprochen worden?

Weiss jemand wann die Ãbertragungen im TV sind?


----------



## windchill (26. September 2006)

Servus,

also ich bin nachts von 1 bis halb 3 mal raus an die Strecke gekommen. Die Atmosphäre war schon sagenhaft.   Da will man glatt selbst mitfahren. Allerdings war's da draußen am Olympiapark tierisch kalt, wenn man sich nicht bewegt hat.

Hab mit einem der Streckenposten von Herbalife gesprochen. Sie meinte, das schwerverletzte Mädel hätte 'nen HWS Bruch gehabt und musste reanimiert werden. Ob das so jetzt nun stimmt oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Traurig ist's in jedem Falle.   Habt ihr weitere Informationen zu ihrem Zustand?

Gruß


Michi


----------



## filiale (26. September 2006)

hi, bin auch in einem 4er team mitgefahren:

deinen kabel-sturz habe ich gesehen...du hast dir echt mühe gegeben dabei   nur gut das nicht mehr passiert ist, deine abgerissene bremse würde ich SOG events in rechnung stellen  

ich war im großen und ganzen zufrieden (hobby fahrer)...allerdings

- fehlten mir die polsterungen an den bäumen
- die holzbrücke war völlig überflüssig
- der start um 13uhr war chaotisch
- die essen versorgung ist zum teil ausgeblieben und die nudeln waren einfach nur bäh

aber das wurde ja alles schon weiter oben beschrieben, ich kann es nur nochmal bestätigen.

alles gute dem mädel "von der brücke"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOG Events (26. September 2006)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> ??? Will ja nicht unbedingt meckern, aber:
> 1. ein privater Rettungsdienst, der bei jedem Pflaster, das die gepappt haben ne Rechung gestellt hat (ich kenne Leute denen das passiert ist; wie bei Joseph Hader in "Komm süßer Tod" ;-) ) . Dafür hat SOG hundert pro Kohle von Anker bekommen und die die sich verletzen Zahlen auch noch die Rechnung (ich möchte nicht wissen, was die Arme, die gegen die Brücke geknallt ist an Rechnungen vom "Team Anker" bekommt; und das noch zu den schweren Verletzungen!) *Da sch.... ich doch auf das vollkommen überflüssige Hoovercraft!*
> 
> Liebe Teilnehmer, nach Rücksprache mit Team Anker (welche wirklich einen super Job gemacht haben) wurde bis zum heutigen Tag keine Rechnung geschrieben und vor Ort wurden keine Geldleistungen von Seiten der Verletzten erbracht !! Die Abrechnung der Behandlung erfolgt nach den Preisen des Rettungsdienstes in Bayern und das Geld wird von den Krankenkassen zurück bezahlt. Sog Events erhält davon keinen Cent !!!
> ...


----------



## Olligator (26. September 2006)

Hallo,

herzlichen Glückwunsch an SOG-Event für die tolle Veranstaltung!!! Es hat mir und dem ganzen Team sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 

Ganz besonders toll fand ich:
- die Streckenposten die uns 24h angefeuert haben (das ist nicht üblich)
- die Nudeln (leider konnte ich nur wenig essen, weil ich viel fahren mußte)
- die tolle Strecke! 
(Das Teilnehmer auf der Holzbrücke stürzen ist tragisch, aber leider sind bei solchen Veranstaltungen immer Teilnehmer dabei, die fahrtechnische Anfänger sind. Solche Leute können in Duisburg auch die Treppe nicht runterfahren (    ). Mal im Ernst, das ist ein Mountain-Bike-Rennen und kein AOK-Volksradfahren  . Da müssen auch fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten rein. Um die Brücke konnte man auch außen drum herumfahren ...)
- die Knicklichter waren eine gute Idee.
- eine warme Wechselzone war nachts schön
- die Verpflegung

Meine Wünsche fürs nächste Jahr:
- Stellt ne Uhr ans Ziel die runterzählt und erklärt allen Teilnehmern bei der Fahrerbesprechung wie das "Ende" funktioniert.

Fazit dieser Veranstaltung:
Maximale Punktzahl von       Smilies erreicht.

Grüsse Oliver


----------



## elvis4u (26. September 2006)

Hallo,
auch von mir ein fettes Lob an den Veranstalter. Hat alles prima geklappt.
Essen war deutlich reichhaltiger wie letztes Jahr (die Nudeln waren allerdings, da muss ich meinem Vorredner widersprechen, eher bescheiden). Alle Mitarbeiter waren super nett und hatten immer einen aufmunternden Spruch parat!
Auch die Strecke war einem MTB-Rennen angemessen. Angenehm war vor allem dass man als Zuschauer einen Fahrer während einer Runde an mehrer Stellen anfeuern konnte. Durch den weit auseinder gezogenen Rundkurs war das letztes Jahr nur schwierig möglich (obwohl ich Treppen schon auch ein bisschen vermisst hab).
Ich fands auf jeden Fall klasse und meine Teamitglieder auch 
Viele Grüße von
Michi
Teamleiter Team Slim Faast


----------



## Louis Cypher (26. September 2006)

SOG Events schrieb:


> Louis Cypher schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ??? Will ja nicht unbedingt meckern, aber:
> ...


----------



## Silent (26. September 2006)

Joe der Biker schrieb:


> einzige *Wermutstropfen* aus unserer Sicht:
> 
> - die schlechtesten Nudeln ever !!! Und das vom Schubeck... der gibt wirklich für alles seinen "guten" Namen her.


Hi,
ich muß sagen das ich heute Nacht ein wenig Überrascht war als ich diesen Satz gelesen habe.
Ich weiß aus Vorgesprächen mit der Firma SOG-Events das sie in diesem Jahr alles versucht haben um die Teilnehmer gut zu versorgen.
Im letzten Jahr gab es zugegebener Weise Probleme mit dem Catering in Duisburg und aus diesen Erfahrungen lernt man schließlich.
Genau aus diesem Grund haben sie in diesem Jahr auch Alfons Schubeck gebeten nicht nur das Catering für die Promiteams zu übernehmen, sondern auch für alle anderen Teilnehmer die Verpflegung auszurichten.
Und das ein renomiertes Küchenteam unter der Leitung von A. Schubeck nicht in der Lage sein soll Nudeln zu kochen, konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich habe mit SOG heute morgen telefoniert.
Michaela Betzmann versicherte mir in dem Gespräch, das Schubeck in keiner Weise Schuld trifft was die Nudeln angeht.
Fakt ist: Die Nudeln werden von Tressini geliefert. Dieser Hersteller hat auch im letzten Jahr die Nudeln als Partner der Veranstaltungen gestellt.
In diesem Jahr sind die Frischnudeln in einem für Lebensmittel dieses Güte nicht akzeptabelen Zustand angeliefert worden. Ohne Sorgfallt wurden die Nudeln einfach auf Palletten gepackt so das eigentlich nur noch ein Haufen Nudelteig und keine erkennbaren Nudeln angekommen sind.
Das Küchenteam um Schubeck hat dann Versucht das bestmögliche aus diesem Ausgangsprodukt zu machen. Mehr war jedoch nicht Möglich wie man sich denken kann.



Noch ein Wort zur Kritik die hier zum Teil zu lesen ist:
Gerade SOG Events habe ich in den letzten Jahren als sehr Gesprächsbereit kennengelernt. Wenn man ein Problem hat, kann man dort anrufen und bekommt auch vernünftige Antworten und Erklärungen.
Es ist immer etwas heikel aus Unwissenheit über die Hintergründe eine Darstellung in einem öffentlichen Forum zu schreiben. Manchmal ist es besser wenn man erstmal Hinterfragt und dann was schreibt.
Das Stichwort Abmahnwelle kenn ja hier im Forum nach gewissen Vorgängen eigentlich jeder.

Ganz besonders ansprechenn möchte ich hierbei auch den Verfasser dieses Posting. Seine Meinung kundtun ist eine Sache, aber mit einer Behauptung aufzutreten das sich jemand an der Verletzung anderer Bereichert, das geht dann doch ein wenig sehr weit und über die Grenzen hinaus.
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen die Sache nicht hier im Forum auszudiskutieren, nimm das Telefon in die Hand, ruf an, Die Nummer von SOG Events steht auf der Webseite.

Gruß


----------



## rxx (26. September 2006)

Hat mal jemand ein paar Bilder von dieser "lebensgefährlichen" Brücke??


----------



## torock (26. September 2006)

Also ich fand die Nudeln OK und die Sauce war echt spitze. Von den Nudeln gabs wenigstens keine Blähungen  und der Kleber gab schnelle Kohlehydrate.
Am Besten waren aber die belegten Semmeln


----------



## chkimsim (26. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Hier wurde schon einiges geschrieben und auch aus den unterschiedlichsten Blickwinkeln beleuchtet, da möchte ich als nun 3maliger Teilnehmer auch noch ein paar Worte dazu schreiben
- Für mich sind die 24 Stunden Rennen in München eine der bestorganisierten Veranstaltungen dieser Art. Dass es bei dieser Größenordnungen immer ein paar Probleme gibt, wird sich nicht abstellen lassen.
- Die 25 EUR für Betreuer haben "wir" Fahrer / Teams uns wohl selbst zuzuschreiben, da besonderst in den ersten beiden Jahren wohl ziemlich Missbrauch mit dem "Betreuerstatus" getrieben wurde.
- Die Verpflegung fand ich super, es gab von allem reichhaltig, die Essensausgabe könnte vielleicht noch ein wenig besser organisiert werden.
- Die VIP-Halbpromi-Zelt-Geschichte habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden, fand es bei der Essensausgabe eigentlich nur peinlich - auf der einen Seite die hungrigen Fahrer auf der anderen die halbseidene B-Prominenz. Wenn ich das von meinem Startgeld mitfinanziert habe, würde es mich ärgern.
- Die Strecke war OK, ist für meinen Geschmack für ein MTB-Rennen aber zu leicht. Da hat man wohl auch der hohen Starterzahl Tribut gezollt.
- Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die Holzbrücke. Jeder vernünftige Mountainbiker hat schon bei der Streckenbesichtigung gesehen, dass an dieser Stelle Unfälle(zumal bei der Anzahl von gleichzeitigen Fahrern) passieren mussten. Da hat SOG die beiden Metallbrücken im Stadionbereich gegenüber letztem Jahr deutlich entschärft weil diese eben zu steil und zu schmal waren -  und dann wird so etwas auf die Strecke gestellt. 
- Eins hab ich noch: Das Giveaway ist milde gesagt nicht so doll. Wer zieht so etwas wann (zumal zum Biken) an? Ich habe jetzt 3 von den Dingern zu Haue liegen weil meine Mitfahrer es erst gar nicht wollten. Wie gerne hätte ich am Sonntagabend auf der Wiesn ein 24-Stunden-Finisher-T-Shirt getragen, aber so etwas gab's ja noch nicht einmal für Geld zu kaufen. 

Christian


----------



## Tressi (26. September 2006)

Silent schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich muß sagen das ich heute Nacht ein wenig Überrascht war als ich diesen Satz gelesen habe.
> Ich weiß aus Vorgesprächen mit der Firma SOG-Events das sie in diesem Jahr alles versucht haben um die Teilnehmer gut zu versorgen.
> Im letzten Jahr gab es zugegebener Weise Probleme mit dem Catering in Duisburg und aus diesen Erfahrungen lernt man schließlich.
> ...




Zu meiner Person: ich bin Geschäftsführer der Tress Frischnudeln GmbH (Tressini).

Ich möchte feststellen, dass die Nudeln nicht wie hier angegeben in schlechtem Zustand geliefert wurden. Ich selbst habe aufgrund meiner Verbundenheit zum MTB Sport die Pasta am Freitag Abend an den beauftragten Caterer persönlich übergeben. Die Ware wurde am Freitag von uns frisch produziert und bis zur Auslieferung bei korrekten 2°C gelagert und transportiert - was im Übrigen nachweisbar ist.

Falsch ist auch die Aussage, dass die Pasta auf Paletten geliefert wurde; die Pasta wurde in einem unserer Kühlfahrzeuge in Kartons geliefert in welche ca. 7-10kg der frischen Ware gefüllt wurden. Es war eine reine Sonderfahrt für diese Veranstaltung.

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Caterer ( nicht Schubeck!) wurde die Ware am Freitag angeliefert, für korrekte Kühlung, Lagerung etc. hatte dieser zu sorgen.

Bei der Übergabe wurde die Ware vom Caterer, seinem Mitarbeiter und mir in Augenschein genommen: der Caterer sah die Ware - welche bei Übergabe locker - in einwandfreiemZustand - im Karton lag und war begeistert von der augenscheinlichen Qualität. 

Abschliesend möchte ich völlig wertneutral anmerken:
- wird frische Pasta in zu wenig Wasser gekocht, verklebt diese
- wird frische Pasta bei zu hoher Temperatur gelagert wird diese feucht - weil feuchtigkeit austritt und verklebt vor dem kochen
- wird frische Pasta in zu großen Mengen vorgekocht und anschliesend ohne weitere Bearbeitung warm gehalten kann diese verkleben

Bei den anderen SOG Veranstaltungen in Ruhpolding und Hamburg wurde dieselbe Ware (100% Identisch) geliefert und es gab keinerlei Beanstandungen. Wenn man jetzt berücksichtigt dass die Pasta an beide Veranstaltungen mit Fremdspediteur geliefert wurde und nicht wie diesesmal von mir persönlich, kann ich für Müpnchen ruhigen Gewissens versichern und mittels Dokumentation die im Lebensmittelrecht Pflicht ist nachweisen, dass die Pasta in einwandfreiem Zustand von uns angeliefert wurde.

Für die weitere Lagerung bzw. die Verarbeitung kann nicht das Produkt verantwortlich gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (26. September 2006)

Tressi schrieb:


> Zu meiner Person: ich bin Geschäftsführer der Tress Frischnudeln GmbH (Tressini).......[......]......


So, dann sind ja jetzt alle Sichtweise (Teilnehmer, Veranstalter, Produzent) erläutert worden.
Demnach kann man dann ja jetzt auch wieder zum Tagesgeschäft übergehen.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## dubbel (26. September 2006)

du hörst dich jetzt so an, als würde es dich stören, dass nicht jeder deine sichtweise teilt.


----------



## Silent (26. September 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> du hörst dich jetzt so an, als würde es dich stören, dass nicht jeder deine sichtweise teilt.


Wieo meine?
Ich war kein Teilnehmer, bin kein Veranstalter und Produzent erst recht nicht

Ich höre mich eher so an als wenn mich das Ganze ein wenig ankekst


----------



## bluemuc (26. September 2006)

Silent schrieb:


> Wieo meine?
> Ich war kein Teilnehmer, bin kein Veranstalter und Produzent erst recht nicht
> 
> Ich höre mich eher so an als wenn mich das Ganze ein wenig ankekst



das kann ich sogar nachvollziehen.... 

und genau deshalb sag ich jetzt auch mal was. ich war nämlich da und habe mich leider nicht nur über die nudeln geärgert. aber eben auch über diese. 

abgesehen davon, dass ich verbesserungsvorschläge, kritik und lob direkt dem veranstalter mitteile, möchte ich aber zur tressini/schubeck nummer öffentlich äußern, dass ich durchaus glaube, dass tressini nudeln in einwandfreier qualität liefert, herr schubeck als koch einen untadeligen ruf genießt und sicher alle ihr bestes gegegen haben. 

das nutzt bloss leider dem hungrigen, während 45 minuten wartezeit vorm VIPzelt halb erfrorenen teilnehmer gar nix, wenn er der groß angekündigten und von ihm teuer bezahlten werbekampagne von beiden unschuldigen oben genannten aufgesessen und daher ohne eigene verpflegung angereist ist und eben diese in mehrfacher hinsicht von ihm teuer erstandene doch irgendwie von irgendwem gründlich verkorkst wurde. 

sprich: bitte bitte bitte nicht wieder die schuld von einem zum anderen schieben, sondern einfach mal versuchen, aus den wiederholten fehlern zu lernen und dann den zahlenden gästen beim nächsten mal was gescheites auftischen, oder die verpflegung in dieser weise einfach streichen und das ganze entsprechend billiger machen!

danke


----------



## mountainbike (26. September 2006)

Liebe Michaela, liebes SOG Event-Team,

Ihr könnt  noch 1000% mehr Leistung bringen und es wird immer Leute geben - welche meckern!

Die sollen es selbst mal besser machen! Macht weiter so - es war SPITZE 

Ich (wir) sind nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei!

Viele Grüße, Euer Peter


----------



## Joe der Biker (26. September 2006)

Hallo, also ich kann solche Kommentare wie:

"_Ihr könnt noch 1000% mehr Leistung bringen und es wird immer Leute geben - welche meckern!

Die sollen es selbst mal besser machen! Macht weiter so - es war SPITZE _"

oder von jemanden, der nicht dabei war wie:

"_So, dann sind ja jetzt alle Sichtweise (Teilnehmer, Veranstalter, Produzent) erläutert worden.
Demnach kann man dann ja jetzt auch wieder zum Tagesgeschäft übergehen.

Schönen Tag noch_"


... überhaupt nicht verstehen!!

SOG Event ist aus meiner Sicht (ich war jetzt bei 3 Veranstaltungen von denen dabei) ein ganz hervorragender Organisator, ABER Kritik muss möglich sein! Wir können uns doch schließlich nicht nur über das Rasieren von Beinen unterhalten, oder?!

Es gibt einfach gewisse Sicherheitsbestimmungen, die MÜSSEN als Standard eingehalten werden (runterhängende Kabelbäume dürfen einfach nicht sein). 

Das ein MTB-Rennen Anspruch braucht, ist zweifelsfrei - es ist aber kein Selbstmordkommando (Thema Holzbrücke - das weiss man VORHER - war ja eigentlich nur ne Frage, wen es von den 1500 Teilnehmern zuerst knallhart erwischt).

Und eine derartige schludrige, ignorante und gleichgültige Start- wie Zielvorbereitung ist mehr als lächerlich. Der Grund für die Kritik ist simpel: Starts, genauo wie Zieleinläufe sind planbar und gehören zu jedem Rennen dazu. Das weiss man vorher! Sowas gehört ORGANISIERT und KOMMUNIZIERT!

Ich möchte auch gar nicht mehr über solche Lapalien, wie die Nudeln oder die Kosten irgendwelcher Knicklichter sprechen.

Trotzdem: SOG-Event soll unbedingt weitermachen aber MUSS dringend aus den gemachten Fehlern LERNEN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olligator (26. September 2006)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon etwas fahrlässig der Armen zu unterstellen, dass sie mangels Fahrtechnik dort gestürzt ist. Dass sie gestürzt ist ist Fakt. Wie die Folgen des Sturzes sind ist aber doch stark abhängig davon, wie gut die Brücke abgesichert ist. Und sie war gar nicht abgesichert!!
> 
> DAS PROBLEM AN DER RAMPE WAR NICHT DIE RAMPE SONDERN DAS UNGEPOLSTERTE UND ÄUSSERST MASSIVE GELÄNDER; UND DAS IN NER "HOCHGESCHWINDIGKEITSPASSAGE"!!



Ich unterstelle der Teilnehmerin nicht das sie mangels Fahrtechnik gestürzt ist! 
Ich wollte bloß sagen, daß ich habe schon beim besichtigen der Strecke bemerkt habe, daß einige Teilnehmer mit der Holzbrücke, aber auch mit den Metallbrücken und anderen fahrtechnischen "Schwierigkeiten" völlig überfordert sind. Da sind Unfälle im Rennen vorprogrammiert. 

Und auch ohne die Holzbrücke haben an dieser Stelle viele gebremst??? Mit solchen Radlern ist bei einer solchen Veranstaltung zu rechnen. Als Teilnehmer muß man sich darauf einstellen, Augen auf und Abstand halten.

Das dann aber dem Veranstalter unterzuschieben finde ich nicht fair. Was soll den alles noch gepolstert werden? 
Jeder Teilnehmer einer solchen Veranstaltung hat doch selber die Verantwortung einzuschätzen, ob er bestimmte Passagen lieber fährt oder besser schiebt, oder was auch immer ... 

@ Frau Betzmann und Sog. Laßt euch eure tolle Veranstaltung nicht mies machen. 

Oliver


----------



## sunflowerbiker (26. September 2006)

So, nochmal was zu den Nudeln.
Für so eine Veranstaltung waren sie auf jeden Fall voll in Ordnung --> in Duisburg hätte ich mir beinahe die Zähne an den Nudeln ausgebissen.

Großes Lob an die Helfer, als ich um 2 Uhr Nachts gefragt habe ob Sie noch ne Käsesemmel hätten, wurde mir sofort eine frisch gemacht, weil Sie keine mehr hatten.


			
				joe der biker schrieb:
			
		

> - und was wir wirklich erwähnen müssen sind die teilweise unverschämten, rücksichtslosen und frechen Fahrer aus den 4-er und 8-er Teams. Nicht alle, bitte versteht mich nicht verkehrt. Aber einige rempeln mit Ellbogen (und wir dachten, wir sind nicht beim Keirin), beschimpfen uns Zweier.. wir sollen halt schneller fahren und aus dem Weg gehen, Zitat: "...hopp hopp zur Seite...".
> Das muss wirklich nicht sein - ein bißchen Fairness wäre nicht schlecht.


aber ich sag mal, es doch besser man sagt "hopp hopp zur Seite" als wenn man rempelt, Ich hab meistens "Links gesagt und danach Danke" wenn es 10 Fahrer hintereinander waren, aber nicht zu jeden einzeln.
Falls ich irgendwen berührt habe, Sorry.


Die Zuschauer waren überall genial, aber vorallem an den steilen Anstieg --> den ich jedes mal rufgekommen bin  
Ansonsten super gelungene Veranstaltung, bis auf unsere Vorbereitung da am Donnerstag noch 2 ausgefallen sind(und noch Ersatzfahrer aufzutreiben waren, ist nicht so einfach schenlle Jungs zu finden )mit einen Not-team unterwegs, waren wir doch einigermasen zufrieden.

We`ll be back 2007


----------



## cyrox (26. September 2006)

Ich denke hier will keiner etwas mies machen, es wird nur diskutiert und das ist auch gut so. So können die SOG Leute verschiedene ansichten und meinungen sehen. 

Zu den Nudeln ... ich fand die die ich bekommen hab recht gut! 

Meine Prellungen werden langsam auch wieder besser ...  

Ich freude mich aufjedenfall auf nächstes Jahr !!! Die Location die Helfer und und und sind einfach Spitze


----------



## gretzky99 (26. September 2006)

Zu der Holzbrücke war mein erster Kommentar - die fahr ich nicht! Es gab einen Weg drumherum und der war ok. Es wurde ja keiner gezwungen dazu. 
Meinem Teamkollegen ist einer beim warmfahren oben reingeknallt und dann war für uns als gesamtes Team klar - unten rum, da passiert am wenigsten. Und von der Zeit war kein Unterschied.


----------



## chkimsim (26. September 2006)

Ich muss mal die Aussage von cyrox unterstreichen - ein Forum ist ein Ort zum Diskutieren und Meinungsaustauschen und dazu gehören Lob wie auch Kritik. Schön wäre es dabei noch, wenn dies nach gewissen Regeln ablaufen würde - aber dies macht wohl die Anonymität des Internets unmöglich. 

Ein Wort noch zur Nudelparty: Hier möchte ich mal als "Referenz" die Nudelparty bei der Hobby-WM in Saalbach-Hinterglemm erwähnen. Mehrere Soßen zur Auswahl, Ausgabe an mehreren Stationen und somit sogut wie keine Wartezeit. Vielleicht kann man sich da mal ein paar Tipps für 2007 holen?

Christian


----------



## mikeonbike (26. September 2006)

die holzbrücke war'n sch****... fahrtechnisch kein problem, aber für die anzahl an leuten viel zu eng. ausserdem in keiner form abgesichert. ich bin dreimal drübergefahren. zweimal habe ich dabei schon extra immer einen gewissen sicherheitsabstand zum vordermann eingehalten (5 -10 m). oben hatte ich ihn trotzdem fast immer eingeholt. und bei 40 sachen hat's nicht nur in der brücke ganz schön gescheppert, sondern auch im fahrwerk... als ich das vierte mal hinkam, war die brücke dann auch schon gesperrt. ein riesenauflauf und keiner dürfte mehr durch... dass die brücke rausgenommen wurde fand ich vernünftig. man musste sie nämlich zumindest sauber anfahren und ob das in der dunkelheit, bei leichter feuchtigkeit und müdigkeit der teilnehmer immer gelungen wäre, möchte ich mal bezweifeln...

gruss mike


----------



## maxa (26. September 2006)

hey chkimsim,

schöne grüße aus taxa.

kein toilettenpapier in der Nacht, so lange bei der essenausgabe warten bis die zeit nicht mehr reichte, kein stromanschluss, hitze in der megahalle ohne frischluft, der mega gepäckanfahrtsweg,  schlechte uhrzeitanzeige in der wechselzone all das gaben den ausschlag in diesem jahr nicht mitzufahren.  

für das startgeld sollte die o.g. bereiche kein thema sein.


----------



## easymtbiker (26. September 2006)

nudeln, nudeln, nudeln, nudeln.
nudeln.

sag mal ist jemand von euch feinschmeckern auch mtb gefahren? 

ok, kritik muss sein, aber langsam nimmt die meckerei überhand. bei 1500 teilnehmern und 24h kann man natürlich immer was finden.

@ sog: verbesserungsvorschlag für 2007: wie wäre es, wenn ihr die em oder wm nach münchen holt?


----------



## cyrox (26. September 2006)

> kein toilettenpapier in der Nacht, so lange bei der essenausgabe warten bis die zeit nicht mehr reichte, kein stromanschluss, hitze in der megahalle ohne frischluft, der mega gepäckanfahrtsweg, schlechte uhrzeitanzeige in der wechselzone all das gaben den ausschlag in diesem jahr nicht mitzufahren.



Das mit dem Toilettenpapier kann ich nicht bestätigen da wir direckt vor einer Riesen Frauen Toilette unser Lager hatten , bitte verzeiht mir ... bin auch immer schön hingesessen! 

Das mit dem Stromanschluss stand schon von Anfang an fest. Wer will könnte sich ja welchen beschaffen.

Die Hitze in der Halle fand ich zu anfang auch kommisch, jedoch hab ich nachgedacht. Wenn man in der Nacht reinkommt war es optimal es wurde einem nirgends die Chance gelassen sich zu erkälten. 
Die Hitze wurde natürlich vom eigenem Körper noch bisschen gefördert wenn man gerade nach einer Runde sich hinlegen wollte, is ja klar. Aber im endefekt hab ich lieber etwas Warm wie nach dem Rennen wegen Zug oder kälte Krank zu sein

DIe Uhranzeige muss aufjedenfall besser werden! Auch die Information zu Ende rennen und der Start der Teams. Für die Einzelfahrer war das sicherlich nicht schön durch die immer enger werdende gasse zu fahren.


----------



## gretzky99 (26. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nudeln, nudeln, nudeln, nudeln.
> nudeln.
> 
> sag mal ist jemand von euch feinschmeckern auch mtb gefahren?




Nö wir waren nur wegen dem Essen da      

Freu mich schon auf 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (26. September 2006)

hey cyrox,

mein statement bezieht sich auf das jahr 2005, und da war ich nicht der einzige der auf der suche in sämtlichen toiletten auf toilettenpapier war, so zw. 3 bis 5 uhr morgens.
Und bei tagsüber gut 30 grad im schatten war der letzte gedanke ob ich mich erkälten könnte.

Es ist auch nicht die frage, ob man vorher weiss dass es keinen strom gibt.

der sollte obligatorisch sein, zumal man nun mal z.b. mit akkulampen unterwegs ist.


----------



## Melocross (26. September 2006)

rxx schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand ein paar Bilder von dieser "lebensgefährlichen" Brücke??



war zwar dort, habe aber die Brücke auch nicht gesehen. BILDER


----------



## schlupp (26. September 2006)

So viel zum Thema sympatische Organisatoren..... 

http://www.wenzl.tv/24h.html 

Sucht mal nach Bildern und denkt Euch Euren Teil! 


P.S. Ich fand die Veranstalltung eigentlich ziemlich gelungen. Wenn man es wirklich darauf anlegt, kann man immer genügend Punkte finden, um rumzunörgeln. Es gab aber sicherlich auch zahlreiche psoitive Punkte!!

Viel sinnvoller fände ich ein "Board" wo konstruktive (und nicht destruktive!!!!) Einwände gesammelt werden!!! 

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Christer (26. September 2006)

schlupp schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema sympatische Organisatoren.....
> 
> http://www.wenzl.tv/24h.html



Ohne Worte...


----------



## MATTESM (26. September 2006)

schlupp schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema sympatische Organisatoren.....
> 
> http://www.wenzl.tv/24h.html
> 
> Sucht mal nach Bildern und denkt Euch Euren Teil!



das ist rechtlich quatsch einerseits, nämlich dass man keine bilder die man selber mit einer "kleinen pocketkamera" gemacht hat online stellen darf. der olypark ist öffentlich nutzbares gelände. das kann SOG nicht verhindern. 

allerdings: da es in der regel people shots sind könnten die abgebildeten - so sie nicht um erlaubnis gefragt wurden und einwilligten  -  etwas dagegen haben. 

aber das kann wiederum SOG nicht vertreten... ist man da etwas nervös?

..m..


----------



## Levty (26. September 2006)

Ich hoffe ich werde nicht verklagt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14032


----------



## konanier (26. September 2006)

An alle Feinschmecker:Ihr hättet mal die Nudeln beim Ogau Marathon am Sonntag probieren müssen!!Pfui Teufel,40 min gekocht und immer noch weich! 
Meine Empfehlung:24h in Ruhpolding,alles wesentlich relaxter als in muc


----------



## Christer (26. September 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:


> das ist rechtlich quatsch einerseits, nämlich dass man keine bilder die man selber mit einer "kleinen pocketkamera" gemacht hat online stellen darf. der olypark ist öffentlich nutzbares gelände. das kann SOG nicht verhindern.
> 
> allerdings: da es in der regel people shots sind könnten die abgebildeten - so sie nicht um erlaubnis gefragt wurden und einwilligten  -  etwas dagegen haben.
> 
> ...



Du meinst sicher "das Recht am eigenen Bild". Das gilt aber nur maximal für Portrait Aufnahmen, aber darum geht es hier sicher gar nicht...

Ohne Worte...

Gruß

SR


----------



## torock (26. September 2006)

Und morgen stehen sicherlich unsere Bilder auch im Internet. Und das mit Exclusivrechten. 
Aber 682 Fotos sind ja keine 30000. Und wer rechnen kann sind bei den 700 Fotos sowieso nicht alle Fahrer drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (26. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich werde nicht verklagt:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14032



Du böser wie kannst du nur. Da wird Michaela aber böse sein.
Von dir und deinen beiden Mitstreitern in der Einzelwertung habe ich noch ein paar schöne Fotos. (Duisburg). War selber in der Einzelwertung am Start und habe jede Menge an Bilder. Bei interesse kannst du mir ja eine E-mail schicken. Die Bilder bekommst du natürlich KOSTENLOS.


----------



## puschlgirl (27. September 2006)

"Und die Medels mit den weißen Puscheln an der selektiven Steigung waren auch nicht zu überbieten" von "Louis Cypher
 & "Die Zuschauer waren überall genial, aber vorallem an den steilen Anstieg --> den ich jedes mal rufgekommen bin " vom "Sunflowerbiker"



Hi Ihr Biker! 
Und alle Jungs und Mädels, die sich da am Wochenende 24h lang im  Oly-Park die Seele aus dem Leib geradelt haben!
Ich war eine von den "crazy Puschl-Girls" und wollte Euch nur schnell sagen, dass es uns echt super-viel Spass gemacht hat Euch Alle anzufeuern und Euch sozusagen den Berg "raufzuschreien"! 
Zuerst wollte ich ja nur am Nachmittag kommen aber dann war ich so "high", dass ich Abends nochmal gekommen bin (incl.Thermosflasche für die Stimme ) Am besten hat's mir echt nachts bei der "selektiven Steigung" gefallen!
Da kam so viel rüber von Euch! Ihr wart echt einsame spitze! 
Natürlich haben wir für "unser Team" dann immer noch a bisl mehr gegeben wie sonst, aber der Spass an der Sache war irgendwie echt gegenseitig!
Wir haben gemerkt, dass Ihr das brauchen könnt und wollten Euch helfen, das Letzte aus Euch rauszukitzeln und Ihr habt Euch anscheinend auch alle mehr oder weniger drüber gefreut. (manche waren vielleicht schon so alle oder so konzentriert, dass sie da zu keiner Äusserung mehr fähig waren - könnte ich mir vorstellen)
Euer "Feedback" war klasse! - Mal hat einer gewinkt , mal hat einer gegrinst oder sonst einen Kommentar losgelassen (den wir meistens leider nicht verstanden haben, weil wir selber so laut gejohlt haben  )
Das wiederum hat uns dann angetrieben, doch weiterzumachen - und wenn wir gekonnt hätten, hätten wir's sicher auch gemacht - nur so halb eins oder so in der Nacht war dann stimmlich leider nicht mehr so viel drin... 

Fazit: Ich glaube, es hat uns so viel Spass gemacht wie Euch
Ich fand's ein geniales Event und mal schaun' was 2007 passiert ?

Alles Gute für Euch alle, egal ob Profi- oder Freizeit-Radler
und allzeit unfallfreie Fahrten!
Euer "Puschlgirl"


----------



## Tressi (27. September 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:


> das kann ich sogar nachvollziehen....
> 
> und genau deshalb sag ich jetzt auch mal was. ich war nämlich da und habe mich leider nicht nur über die nudeln geärgert. aber eben auch über diese.
> 
> ...



Hallo bluemuc,
um es billiger zu machen muss man die verpflegung nicht weglassen; auch nicht wenn jmd. wie Schubeck dahinter steht. 
Schubecks genaue Motivation kenne ich nicht, jedoch ist mir bekannt dass er es nicht aus finanzieller Absicht gemacht hat.

Meine Motivation vor drei Jahren auf Sog zuzugehen war die, dass ich als damaliger Teilnehmer auch Kritik übte am Essen.
Unabhänig von der Qualität der damaligen Nudeln war auch mir die Wartezeit zu lange...seither unterstützen wir SOG bei diesen Veranstaltungen und auch im Vorfeld...unentgeltlich ( o Cent !) und ohne großen Werbeaufwand, vielmehr für diesen Sport und die Teilnehmer, mir persönlich ist es dabei auch relativ egal ob Prominez unsere Ware im Rahmen einer solchen Veranstaltung verzehrt...im Vordergrund steht der Sport und die Teilnehmer, alles andere ist nebensächlich...

@silent
es ist dein Recht mitzuteilen dass es dich ankekst, genauso solltest du aber auch allen Beteiligten das Recht einräumen offentlich Stellung zu beziehen...zumal es den direkt Beteiligten wie mir auch darum geht, unser Produkt bzw. unser Verständnis im Umgang mit Lebensmitteln nicht derart in Mißkredit stehen zu lassen. Und vor allem solltest Du dir bewusst machen was Zitate wie das von Dir angebrachte auslösen können. 
Du beginnst eine Diskussion die Dich _dann ankekst wenn sich direkt Beteiligte äußern _obwohl du in keiner Weise beteiligt bist?

Ich bin mir in Einem sicher; die Veranstaltung braucht sich vor keiner anderen zu verstecken und ist auch wenns vereinzelt Kritik gibt einmalig in dieser Art. Und mit Sicherheit nehmen Michaela und Roland von SOG die Kritik an und versuchen diese Vorschläge dann umzusetzen. Nur wird es nie eine Veranstaltung geben, bei der es nichts zu kritisieren gibt.

Grüße


----------



## Olligator (27. September 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht ganz nett und es sind fast alle drauf  





Grüsse Oliver


----------



## torock (27. September 2006)

lol. Das Schild links hab ich erst jetzt gesehen.
So lange kam mir die Schlange gar nicht vor, wie ich vorbei fuhr :-D


----------



## gretzky99 (27. September 2006)

Also das mit den Bildern verstehe ich auch nicht.
Gut du hättest vielleicht die Zugriffserlaubnis nicht reinsetzen sollen.
Ansonsten war dies eine öffentliche Veranstaltung und da kann jeder fotografieren wie er will und auch veröffentlichen. 
Die Fotos sind klasse. Achso in der Fotocommunity sind auchschon welche drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. September 2006)

wir hatten auch keine verpflegung dabei weil in der ausschreibung entsprechend für essen geworben wurde. wenn ich allerdings in der halle (an der wechselzone) die damen frage warum es keine belegten brötchen mehr gibt und dann zur antwort bekommen das man nicht genug eingekauft hat es es sonst für das frühstück nicht ausreicht. dann glaube ich der dame das einfach, dreh mich um, schüttel den kopf für soviel fehlplanung und denke mir meinen teil. da sog events (oder wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich war) ein 24h race nciht zum ersten mal austrägt, erwarte ich eigentlich eine "vorausschauende planung" in hinblick auf die anmeldungen und der erfahrung aus hunderten events die bereits geplant wurden. irgendwann muß man doch mal an einen punkt kommen an dem sein tagesgeschäft beherrscht nach so vielen jahren planung.

desweiteren wären mehrere kleine verpflegungsstationen besser gewesen und wie gesagt, etwas mehr auf vorrat planen und nicht aus sparsamkeit nur das nötigste anbieten.

über das thema brücke, sicherheitsaspekte und sonstiges wurde hier schon lange und breit diskutiert, jeder weiß bescheid, ich mag es nicht noch einmal wiederholen

ich hoffe irgendwann haben es alle verstanden (veranstalter) und 2007 wird ein top jahr für das 24h race...


----------



## filiale (27. September 2006)

ich habe noch eine frage/bitte an alle:

wer kann mir bitte das werbeplakat für das 24h race als bild (.gif oder .bmp oder .jpg) an meine email schicken. ich suche schon im internet (bei sog,google,abendzeitung,olympiapark usw.) und habe es nirgends gefunden.

danke...habe es gerade erhalten...

danke vorab !


----------



## torock (27. September 2006)

Um 18.00 kommt heute Abend in "Blitz" auf Sat.1 ein Bericht vom Rennen.


----------



## hotzemott (27. September 2006)

filiale schrieb:


> wir hatten auch keine verpflegung dabei weil in der ausschreibung entsprechend für essen geworben wurde. wenn ich allerdings in der halle (an der wechselzone) die damen frage warum es keine belegten brötchen mehr gibt und dann zur antwort bekommen das man nicht genug eingekauft hat es es sonst für das frühstück nicht ausreicht. dann glaube ich der dame das einfach, dreh mich um, schüttel den kopf für soviel fehlplanung und denke mir meinen teil.


Als einer derjenigen, die an diesem Stand die Verpflegung ausgegeben haben muss ich hier widersprechen. Es gab zwar kurz einen Engpass an Semmeln, durch Nachbestellung wurde der aber behoben und praktisch bis Ende des Rennens gab es neben verschiedenem anderem auch Semmeln. Ich glaube, du hast gar keine Vorstellung, wie viele Semmeln über die gesamte Zeit hinweg belegt und bestrichen wurden. Das war Wahnsinn!

Tatsächlich gab es an diesem Stand einen Engpass an Kaffee am Morgen, da dann mehrere Kaffeeautomaten für das Frühstücksbuffet benötigt wurden. Mir tat es auch leid, die Leute immer auf die nächste Ladung Kaffee zu vertrösten, die dann schnell wieder weg war. Andererseits wird es derartige Problemchen bei jeder Veranstaltung dieses Formats geben. Damit kann man meiner Meinung nach aber leben. Bedenken sollte man, dass zwar SOG-Events inzwischen eine Routine bei der Ausrichtung der Rennen haben dürfte, dass aber jeweils auch eine Menge freiwilliger Helfer dabei sind, die dies zum ersten Mal machen. Da ist einige Improvisation von allen Seiten notwendig!

Hotzemott


----------



## boing (27. September 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Um 18.00 kommt heute Abend in "Blitz" auf Sat.1 ein Bericht vom Rennen.



Ja, Mist, mein Recorder hat es verpeilt... :-(

Hat das zufällig jemand aufgenommen und kann es mir als MPEG (oder was auch immer) zum downen irgendwo hinlegen?


----------



## Joe der Biker (27. September 2006)

boing schrieb:


> Ja, Mist, mein Recorder hat es verpeilt... :-(
> 
> Hat das zufällig jemand aufgenommen und kann es mir als MPEG (oder was auch immer) zum downen irgendwo hinlegen?



Hab den Beitrag gesehen... vergiss es...War eigentlich nur ein Marketingbericht für seine nächste Sendung am selben Tag um 20.15 Uhr.
Keine Impressionen, kaum Bilder von der Strecke, nichts!! Ein paar Interviews mit WB waren halt dabei. Aber wen interessiert das??!!


----------



## madmax87 (27. September 2006)

Was erwartest du, wir betreiben eine Ra(n)dsportart   Nee, ist schon echt schade, wie kurz das da abgefrühstückt wurde, es war ja effektiv nicht mal ne Minute übers Rennen. Habs zwar aufgenommen, aber gleich wieder gelöscht, denn für solchen Käse hab ich keinen Platz auf der Platte. 

Zum Rennen an sich muss ich sagen, dass es auf der einen Seite toll war, wie die Streckenposten Stimmung gemacht haben und wie die Atmosphäre war, andererseits darf man ja wie meine Vorredner schon feststellten für fast 200 Mark erwarten, dass solche Dinge wie am Start 13:00 (hab da bei einem der Wartenden eingefädelt, weil ich dummerweise kurz vor eins da lang kam und nicht erst kurz nach 1), oder solche teilweise langen Wartezeiten auf ein paar verkorkste Nudeln, oder das mit der Brücke, oder, oder, oder nicht passieren. Das mit dem Zieleinlauf war auch bissl chaotisch, meine Mutter ist am Sonntag so gegen 11 rumgestapft und hat die gelben Männlein gefragt, wo denn nun das Ziel wäre und wie und was und keiner wusste bescheid, man müsse erst noch überlegen. Also teilweise wirkte das schon etwas improvisiert. 
Aber insgesamt ziehe ich doch ein positives Fazit, wenns terminlich passt, nehm ichs nächstes Jahr vielleicht wieder in Angriff.


----------



## prikelpit (27. September 2006)

Was genau war den so komisch an der Brücke?


----------



## Niggi_1970 (28. September 2006)

Wer den kurzen Ausschnitt aus Blitz sehen will kann sich bei mir melden. Ihr braucht dafür allerdings einen gmx-Account weil ich den da reinstelle. Andere Art der Verbreitung würde jedes Postfach sprengen....

Zumindest ist 1 Fahrer drauf der öfters an der Verpflegungsstation draussen vorbei kam.


----------



## Olligator (28. September 2006)

prikelpit schrieb:


> Was genau war den so komisch an der Brücke?



Ganz einfach. Das anscheinend einige Teilnehmer nicht drüber fahren konnten  

Nein, im Ernst. Die Brücke war eng und hatte ein steile Auffahrt. War man zu langsam ging es rückwärts wieder runter. 

Gruss Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (28. September 2006)

Moin,
das hauptsächliche Problem der Brücke war die extrem steile Auffahrt. Und dann kam man noch leicht bergab sop das man einen extrem steilen Winkel hatte. 
Selbst wenn sie die Brücke nicht gespert hätten, wäre mit Sicherheit irgendeinem die Gabel gebrochen. War ja auch nicht gerade nur High End Material unterwegs.  

Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## torock (28. September 2006)

Niggi_1970 schrieb:


> Zumindest ist 1 Fahrer drauf der öfters an der Verpflegungsstation draussen vorbei kam.


Der stand da auch nach seiner Aussage alle 2 Runden und hat sich die Backen vollgeschlagen


----------



## mn0172 (28. September 2006)

r19andre schrieb:


> Moin,
> das hauptsächliche Problem der Brücke war die extrem steile Auffahrt. Und dann kam man noch leicht bergab sop das man einen extrem steilen Winkel hatte.
> Selbst wenn sie die Brücke nicht gespert hätten, wäre mit Sicherheit irgendeinem die Gabel gebrochen. War ja auch nicht gerade nur High End Material unterwegs.



Das Hauptproblem war nicht die steile Auffahrt der Brücke, sondern die Fehleinschätzung und mangelnde Fähigkeit (Angst vor der engen Brücke?) manches Fahrers, die dann zu Problemen (Stau, Bremsmanöver) bei den nachfolgenden Fahrern führte. 

Vor mir ist ein Fahrer mit ca. 10 km/h die Abfahrt vor der Brücke runtergefahren (mit schleifender Bremse!!). Mit seinem highspeed ist er die Brücke nicht mal halb hoch gekommen. Nachfolgende Fahrer sind dann bestenfalls zum Ausweichmanöver (Nutzung chicken way) oder zu scharfen Bremsmanövern gezwungen (wegen dann fehlender Geschwindigkeit ebenfalls chicken way). Warum versucht sich jemand, der offensichtlich Angst hat, an der Brücke???

Nichtsdestotrotz hätte die Brücke abgesichert gehört, weil es spätestens in der Nacht zu Unfällen gekommen wäre. Was mir auch nicht gefallen hat, war der Randstein vor der Brücke (linke Seite), der insbesondere in der Nacht nicht sichtbar war.


----------



## torock (28. September 2006)

mn0172 schrieb:


> Warum versucht sich jemand, der offensichtlich Angst hat, an der Brücke???
> 
> ... Was mir auch nicht gefallen hat, war der Randstein vor der Brücke (linke Seite), der insbesondere in der Nacht nicht sichtbar war.



Weil nicht jeder die Erfahrung und die Technik hat, um zu wissen mit wieviel Speed man da rauf fahren muss, damit man einerseits nicht treten muss und andererseits oben nicht abhebt.

Gefallen hat mir der Randstein auch nicht wirklich. Man hat halt aufpassen müssen. Aber deswegen ist es auch ein Mountainbikerennen und kein Rennradrennen. Gesehen hat man den Randstein auch bei Nacht, wenn man mit *ausreichend* Licht gefahren ist.


----------



## AS-R (28. September 2006)

Ich finde es Unverantwortungslos, dass so eine Brücke überhaupt hingestellt wurde. Erstens hatte sie keinen Sinn, zweitens war sie aus Holz (viel Spass beim Tau am Morgen) und drittens stimmten auf- und Abfahrwinkel nicht. An einem Cross-Country Race wäre das ganze ja kein Problem, aber bei einem 24h-Rennen wo das Durschnittsniveau der Fahrer nicht gerade Hoch ist, gehört ein derartiges Hindernis nicht hin. Habt ihr den Unfall gesehen? Und da war es noch Tag! Stellt euch mal vor was in der Nacht mit den übermüdeten Fahrern geschehen wäre....

Auch nicht nachvollziehbar war für mich der Standort der Sanitüter aufm Hügel, wenn unten alle auf die Fresse fliegen. 

Aber ich fand es super, dass in der späteren Nacht die Kurve nach der entfernten Rampe mit Leuchten Markiert wurde. War überhaupt an vielen Stellen hilfreich...


----------



## mn0172 (28. September 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Weil nicht jeder die Erfahrung und die Technik hat, um zu wissen mit wieviel Speed man da rauf fahren muss, damit man einerseits nicht treten muss und andererseits oben nicht abhebt.



Sorry, aber man sollte spätestens bei der Streckenbesichtigung merken, ob die eigene "Wohlfühlgeschwindigkeit" für die Brücke ausreicht oder man lieber auf den chicken way ausweichen sollte.

Jetzt wirst du sagen, dass aber nicht jeder die Strecke besichtigt hat.....

Naja, jedenfalls sind wir uns einig, dass die Brücke in dieser Form gefährlich war und spätestens in der Nacht zu Unfällen geführt hätte.

PS: Ich bin übrigens mit ausreichend Licht gefahren, aber wenn Dir einer von unten entgegenkam und Dich mit Xenon geblendet hat ...


----------



## Deleted 60472 (28. September 2006)

Also ich fand die Knicklichter toll! Wie im Märchenwald...

Auch wenn das Startgeld recht hoch ist, is es mir eigentlich egal wieviel verlangt wird. Mich hat nur gestört, dass IM NACHHINEIN so viel dazugekommen ist! Vorher kann ich immer noch nein sagen...

Die Strecke war wirklich Top, da kann ich mich nur anschliessen! Die Holzbrücke hätte aber von Anfang an wegbleiben dürfen! Und die Blechdinger könnte man vielleicht mal versuchen ein wenig zu dämmen 

Unfaire Fahrer hab ich keine erlebt, aber war ja auch nur ein viertel der Zeit auf der Strecke


----------



## hampi (28. September 2006)

chkimsim schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> - Die 25 EUR für Betreuer haben "wir" Fahrer / Teams uns wohl selbst zuzuschreiben, da besonderst in den ersten beiden Jahren wohl ziemlich Missbrauch mit dem "Betreuerstatus" getrieben wurde.
> 
> Christian



ich hab es echt versucht zu verstehen... letztes Jahr die 10 Euro waren OK. Dafür ist man als Betreuer in der Verpflegung mit drin. 
Das man unnötige Leute aus der Halle fern halten will...OK. 
Aber erklär mal deinem Kumpel der bereit ist dich bei so einem Rennen zu unterstützen, daß er für die schon beschriebenen Nudeln und 3 Erdinger Bleifrei 25 löhnen soll... oh sorry ich vergaß, er nutzt auch die WC´s die ab einem gewissen zeitpunkt ja auch nicht mehr lustig waren...
Aber was soll´s, es lebe der Komerz und die von SOG machen das sicherlich ja nicht alles zum Spaß.  

Ansonsten: Es war mal wieder untereinander eine Gute Veranstaltung.


----------



## easymtbiker (28. September 2006)

oh, wieder die gelddiskussion.....

also, ihr wollt einen billigen und schönes 24h rennen? dann nächstes jahr im juni nach limburg http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm
für 30 euro die nase seid ihr dabei!

wie? ihr wollt n 24h mit mehr renommee? in münchen im olympiapark? so wie viele andere auch, sprich ausverkauftes rennen? dann beklagt euch nicht über 100 euro und dass dann trotzdem nicht alles perfekt wird.


jaja, die holzbrücke. hab ja mitbekommen ,dass sog für mehr sicherheit gesorgt hat mit flachen brücken und chickenways, dann fahre ich das erste mal auf die brücke zu und denke: das passt ja mal gar nicht in das sicherheitskonzept!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> jaja, die holzbrücke. hab ja mitbekommen ,dass sog für mehr sicherheit gesorgt hat mit flachen brücken und chickenways, dann fahre ich das erste mal auf die brücke zu und denke: das passt ja mal gar nicht in das sicherheitskonzept!


Bist eben ein Pussymountainbiker!


----------



## Iceman (29. September 2006)

Hat eigentlich mal einer von euch ein Bild von den Brücken, so dass man sich auch als Nichtteilnehmer ein Bild machen kann davon?

Ich weiss nicht, wie die Stahlrampen dieses Jahr ausgesehen haben, aber ich kenne die von letzenm Jahr, und da dachte ich erst auch, die sind irre. hat Spass gemacht nach einer gewissen Zeit, aber meiner Psylo Race hat's den Rest gegeben....


----------



## cyrox (29. September 2006)

Ich hab leider nur ein Bild auf dem Weg nach unten von der Brücke. Darauf sieht man kaum was


----------



## torock (29. September 2006)

Im Video von Blitz teil2 ist sie kurz sichtbar


----------



## Joe der Biker (29. September 2006)

Hat jemand noch ein Bild von der Brücke? Ist doch eindrucksvoll, oder?!


----------



## schlupp (30. September 2006)

Ist das auf dem Weg rauf, oder runter. Oder hat derjenige versucht beides gleichzeitig auszuführen?

Also ich glaub ja, die haben um Geld zu sparen, das Ding beim RedBull Districht Ride in Nürnberg abgestaubt ;-)

So long
Schlupp

Bis auf diese Brücke war aber die Strecke nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prikelpit (30. September 2006)

Die Brücke! Aus der Sicht mit der man draufknallt ca. 30-40km/h.


----------



## tustust (2. Oktober 2006)

...endlich ein Bild der viel diskutierten Holzbrücke! Nach diesem Bild zu urteilen mit den (steileren) Metallbrücken vom letzten Jahr vergleichbar, gleiche fiese Steigung mit kurzem Table. Da Bedarf es schon Timing und Tempokontrolle. Mir hat´s letztes Jahr auch immer fast den Lenker aus den Händen gerissen, hat genervt. Da ist der Spaß weit entfernt, vor allem wenn man die Dinger 50 mal rauf und -runterfährt. Warum nicht Biker untendurch und Zuschauer obenrüber (natürlich mit Stehbleibverbot wegen Einsturzgefahr).
Spaß kann man auch anders in die Strecke einbauen.

cu 2007


----------



## boing (2. Oktober 2006)

tustust schrieb:


> ...endlich ein Bild der viel diskutierten Holzbrücke! Nach diesem Bild zu urteilen mit den (steileren) Metallbrücken vom letzten Jahr vergleichbar, gleiche fiese Steigung mit kurzem Table. Da Bedarf es schon Timing und Tempokontrolle. Mir hat´s letztes Jahr auch immer fast den Lenker aus den Händen gerissen, hat genervt. Da ist der Spaß weit entfernt, vor allem wenn man die Dinger 50 mal rauf und -runterfährt.
> cu 2007



Ich kannte die Brücke bereits vom 12h-Rennen in Buchholz - dort war sie absolut problemlos fahrbar. In München war sie allerdings ein klein wenig ungeschickt aufgebaut, der Anfahrwinkel war sehr ungünstig. In Buchholz gab es auch die Rudelbildung nicht so ausgeprägt, sodass dort eigentlich selten mehr als ein Fahrer gleichzeitig drüber wollte. Man kam dort auch nicht mit einem Affenzahn angerauscht, sondern musste erst noch um eine Kurve und konnte erst dann Gas geben - wenn dann was gewesen wäre, hätte man leicht reagieren können.

Buchholz war auch bereits um 21:00 zu Ende - wie sich das Holz bei Nebel bzw. Tau verhalten hätte, möchte ich lieber auch nicht wissen...

Ich denke, es war gut, dass die Brücke rausgenommen wurde.


----------



## MATTESM (3. Oktober 2006)

aber ihr da oben seids halt auch harte hunde. dennoch danke für die bewertung. 
..m..


----------



## Bond007 (3. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich zu der Zeit net selbst weggwesen wär, hätt ich auf jeden Fall vorbeigschaut...daher meine Frage, gibt´s denn irgendwo an *Link zu Fotos vom 24-h-Rennen* , wo man sich ein paar nette Impressionen einholen kann?


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2006)

hier gibts masenweise bilder:
http://www.sportograf.de/index2.php?section=gallerie&ID=27&part=1


die diskussion da oben: 
also die rampe in du würde ich jeden anfänger hochschicken, die brücke in m nicht.


----------



## r19andre (3. Oktober 2006)

hi,
www.sportograf.de
denn rechts auf münchen klicken

Andre


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Oktober 2006)

tustust schrieb:


> ...endlich ein Bild der viel diskutierten Holzbrücke! Nach diesem Bild zu urteilen mit den (steileren) Metallbrücken vom letzten Jahr vergleichbar, gleiche fiese Steigung mit kurzem Table. Da Bedarf es schon Timing und Tempokontrolle. Mir hat´s letztes Jahr auch immer fast den Lenker aus den Händen gerissen, hat genervt. Da ist der Spaß weit entfernt, vor allem wenn man die Dinger 50 mal rauf und -runterfährt. Warum nicht Biker untendurch und Zuschauer obenrüber (natürlich mit Stehbleibverbot wegen Einsturzgefahr).
> Spaß kann man auch anders in die Strecke einbauen.
> 
> cu 2007



die metallbrücken im letzten jahr waren sicher nicht steiler, weder rauf noch runter...


----------



## hampi (3. Oktober 2006)

Mal was anderes,

es gab ja die Möglichkeit sich die Helmcamera zu leihen und die Strecke damit abzufahren.
  
Hat das auch irgendwer gemacht, und wer kann diesen Film zum downloaden bereit stellen?


----------



## hampi (4. Oktober 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> die metallbrücken im letzten jahr waren sicher nicht steiler, weder rauf noch runter...



Denke mal doch, letztes Jahr waren die Brücken entweder höher oder die Rampen kürzer. Zumindestens waren sie steiler. Dies Jahr ist ja keiner drauf verhungert und mußte absteigen, letztes Jahr schon......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (5. Oktober 2006)

hampi schrieb:


> Denke mal doch, letztes Jahr waren die Brücken entweder höher oder die Rampen kürzer. Zumindestens waren sie steiler. Dies Jahr ist ja keiner drauf verhungert und mußte absteigen, letztes Jahr schon......



...die sind nur sofort wieder rückwärts runtergefallen....     das photo täuscht ein bisschen... da wärste auch zu fuss wahrscheinlich nur unter zur hilfenahme des geländers hoch gekommen...    die auffahrten auf die metallbrücken waren länger, daher sind auch die leute, die zu wenig schwung und schmackes hatten, verhungert...

gruss mike


----------



## TriaTierchen (6. Oktober 2006)

Nabend alle,

hab grad ne Rechnung vom Rettungsteam Anker bekommen. 113,10Euro für einen Tape-Verband. Dauer des Verbindens kann sich jeder selbst denken, ich sag mal maximal drei Minuten. Sauberer Stundensatz! Viel Spaß denen, die schlimmere Verletzungen hatten. 

Auch wenns die Krankenkasse übernimmt, irgendwie find ich diesen Preis schon krass!

Gute Besserung
René


----------



## Christer (7. Oktober 2006)

TriaTierchen schrieb:


> Nabend alle,
> 
> hab grad ne Rechnung vom Rettungsteam Anker bekommen. 113,10Euro für einen Tape-Verband. Dauer des Verbindens kann sich jeder selbst denken, ich sag mal maximal drei Minuten. Sauberer Stundensatz! Viel Spaß denen, die schlimmere Verletzungen hatten.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube solche Gebührensätze bekommt noch nicht einmal ein niedergelassener Arzt bei einem Kassenpatienten. 

Das ist auch die erste Sportveranstaltung bei der man neben...

- Startgeld
- "Stromgeld" 
- Betreuerkosten
- auch noch den Sanitätsdienst als Teilnehmner selber zahlen muss....

(der "Sanitätsdienst" ist etwas anderes wie ein Rettungs- Transport ins Krankenhaus) 

Ich bin wirklich gespannt was die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen dazu sagen. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## hampi (7. Oktober 2006)

Nun Fr. Betzmann.....

da bin ich mal auf Ihre Antwort gespannt.


----------



## prikelpit (7. Oktober 2006)

Hey Leute, zum kotzen das Miesgequatsche. 3Min. da hattest Du bestimmt deinen eigenen Verband dabei und die  Helfer vorher nicht mit "Fachgesprächen" beschäftigt. 

Auf jedem anderem Event kostet eine Bratwurst auch das viefache!

Stromkosten: Ich sah ein paar herrausgerissene Steckdosen, Fahrerlager mit Laptops, Kaffemaschinen, Mikrowellen, Gettoblastern usw.Und das war gut so! Lade deine batts zuhause PUNKT.Oder besser bleibe doch gleich zuhause!


----------



## die tina (7. Oktober 2006)

Hab auch eine Rechnung vom Team Anker bekommen. Alleiin 85 Euro für "Ganzkörperstatus". Was soll das sein? Ich hatte mir beim Sturz den Arm aufgeschürft und geprellt. 12,50 für Wundreinigung und Verband lass ich mir ja eingehen, aber der Rest ist doch ein Schmarrn.

Grüße,
Tina


----------



## TriaTierchen (7. Oktober 2006)

Jepp Tina, so schauts auch bei mir aus. 
@pickelpit: Das hat nix mit Miesgequatsche zu tun. Die Veranstaltung war klasse! Da gibts nix.
Jedoch hab ich noch nie, in all den Rennjahren, irgendwo etwas für eine ambulante Hilfe zahlen müssen. Vor allem nicht auf die Tour, das einem geholfen wird und danach die Unterschrift verlangt wird als Bestätigung, dass man behandelt wurde. 
Als nicht Betroffener ist man immer superschlau, vor allem danach!
Sicherlich waren das die handelsüblichen Preise beim Rettungsdienst, das will ich nicht abstreiten, aber bei dieser Fließbandarbeit jedesmal von jedem der versorgt wurde, eine Pauschale von 85Euro zu verlangen... Chapeau!


----------



## Mogul_LA (9. Oktober 2006)

@ hampi

wir haben uns die helmkamera ausgeliehen, ist auch eine Ã¼berraschend gute qualitÃ¤t, aber leider ist es ein normales dvd-format. das wÃ¼rde meienen upload sicherlich sprengen...

@ all

da bin ich aber mal froh, dass mir nix passiert ist, sonst hÃ¤tte ich mit meinen 2 metern auch noch 100â¬ fÃ¼r die ganzkÃ¶rper-pauschale berappen mÃ¼ssen 
nee, mal ehrlich, dass ist schon ganz schÃ¶n happig... vor allem ist die startgebÃ¼hr ja auch nicht sooo wenig gewesen...


----------



## r19andre (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
neuer Termin für 2007.

14. 15.07.2007
Anmeldung wieder ab 1.1.2007

Grüße
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mogul_LA (10. Oktober 2006)

werd ich mir mal vormerken, werd auf jeden fall wieder ein 24h-rennen fahren. stellt sich nur noch die frage ob in münchen oder ruhpolding.


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Oktober 2006)

wow, prima termin, an dem woe ist ja sonst nix los ausser:
- albstadt
- start tac
- vermutlich swiss bike masters
dann 07 leider ohne mich- schade!


----------



## dooyou (11. Oktober 2006)

Also meine dritte Teilnahme bei den 24h in München hat wieder super Spass gemacht. Diesmal war ich zwar "nur" Ersatzfahrer und bin im Grunde genommen nur die Nacht gefahren und Sonntag früh, aber die Strecke hat doch Spass gemacht. Das die Brücke rausgenommen werden muss war mir schon bei der kurzen Besichtigung am Freitag Abend klar.
Ansonsten, Verbesserungspotential gibt es immer. Solange das jetzt aber mit dem VIP Zelt und den Halbpromis nicht überhand nimmt werde ich auch die nächsten Jahre weiter teilnehmen.


----------



## sunflowerbiker (19. Oktober 2006)

TriaTierchen schrieb:


> Nabend alle,
> 
> hab grad ne Rechnung vom Rettungsteam Anker bekommen. 113,10Euro für einen Tape-Verband. Dauer des Verbindens kann sich jeder selbst denken, ich sag mal maximal drei Minuten. Sauberer Stundensatz! Viel Spaß denen, die schlimmere Verletzungen hatten.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hat den euere Krankenkasse gezahlt?

Meine hat mir heute zurück geschrieben, das wäre eine Privatleistung gewesen und darum zahlen Sie nicht. wut:  

?????????????:


----------



## TriaTierchen (21. Oktober 2006)

Nein, meine hat auch nichts übernommen. Dafür haben sie mir die Gebührenverordnung für Ärzte in die Hand gedrückt und gemeint, ich soll mal die berechneten Preise vergleichen ;-)

Desweiteren auch den Tipp, mal zu überprüfen, ob die in der Rechnung aufgeführten Leistungen auch im Behandlungsprotokoll zu finden sind. Wenn nicht...

Ich LASSE jedenfalls grade prüfen!



Auszug aus der GÖÄ:
Der Ganzkörperstatus beinhaltet die Untersuchung der Haut, der sichtbaren Schleimhäute, der Brust- und Bauchorgane, der Stütz- und Bewegungsorgane, sowie eine orientierende neurologische Untersuchung.

Wer also Ganzkörperstatus berechnet bekommen hat...


----------



## tustust (26. Oktober 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> die metallbrücken im letzten jahr waren sicher nicht steiler, weder rauf noch runter...



stimmt, da muss ich mich korrigieren, wollte "steilen" Metallbrücken ausdrücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hampi (4. November 2006)

Mogul_LA schrieb:


> @ hampi
> 
> wir haben uns die helmkamera ausgeliehen, ist auch eine überraschend gute qualität, aber leider ist es ein normales dvd-format. das würde meienen upload sicherlich sprengen...



Ist echt genial die Aufnahme. Und auch schön sich die Runde mal in Ruhe anzusehen. 

Nochmal fettes merci fürs schicken.


----------



## Levty (4. November 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wow, prima termin, an dem woe ist ja sonst nix los ausser:
> - albstadt
> - start tac
> - vermutlich swiss bike masters
> dann 07 leider ohne mich- schade!


********. Und wer fährt mich nach Wildbad?


----------



## dooyou (4. November 2006)

hampi schrieb:


> Ist echt genial die Aufnahme. Und auch schön sich die Runde mal in Ruhe anzusehen.
> 
> Nochmal fettes merci fürs schicken.




Kann sich das irgendwo runterladen? Wäre auch daran interessiert! Merci.


----------



## Levty (5. November 2006)

Ich stand 24h an dieser Strecke. Jetzt will ich die aber auch aus anderer Perspektive sehen... ;D


----------



## BKH-Rider (5. November 2006)

zu dem Thema Anker:

Was wäre denn gewesen, wenn jemand zu den Leuten vom Anker gesagt hätte nein-keine Behandlung und hätte dann selbständig das Rote Keuz angerufen????


----------



## Mogul_LA (5. November 2006)

@hampi

fand ich auch schön, mir die runde mal anzuschauen, aber ich bin dann halt vorm pc gesessen und war wieder voll drin. bremsen, runterschalten aufs mittlere blatt  von links außen in die kurve ziehen .... naja aber ist auf jeden fall ne super erinnerung


----------



## Olligator (8. November 2006)

Hallo,



BKH-Rider schrieb:


> zu dem Thema Anker:
> 
> Was wäre denn gewesen, wenn jemand zu den Leuten vom Anker gesagt hätte nein-keine Behandlung und hätte dann selbständig das Rote Keuz angerufen????



nachdem ich hier den Ärger um die Behandlungskosten mitkriege überlege ich mir ob ich nächstes Jahr bei einem SOG-Event starten soll.
Das kann doch nicht sein, daß man den Rettungsdienst selber zahlen muß  

Bei div. Veranstaltungen hat man mich schon verpflastert, das hat nie was gekostet, die wollten auch nie meine Daten.

Klingt schon nach Abzocke! Schade, hat dieses Jahr viel Spaß gemacht in München.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Christer (8. November 2006)

Olligator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich hier den Ärger um die Behandlungskosten mitkriege überlege ich mir ob ich nächstes Jahr bei einem SOG-Event starten soll.
> Das kann doch nicht sein, daß man den Rettungsdienst selber zahlen muß
> ...



Das ganze ich eine absolute Peinlichkeit. So etwas habe ich den ganzen Jahren in denen ich mit Rettungsdiensten zusammen gearbeitet habe noch nie gehört. 

Was ist denn bei einem Marathon Lauf mit 30. oder 40.000 Läufern? Es ist gar nicht denkbar das dort jeder Läufer eine eventuelle Sanitätsbehandlung selber zahlen muss. Auch im Radsport Bereich habe ich so etwas noch nie gehört. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## ND! (9. November 2006)

@hampi + Mogul_LA
kann mir auch jemand die aufnahme schicken? oder nen link verraten, wo ich´s runterladen kann?
BIIIIIIIITTE


----------



## f-b-791 (17. November 2006)

München ist immer richtig gut, aber nun kommt was neues. schaut doch alle einfach mal unter www.mtb-chemnitz.de dort ist der Austragungsort des ersten 24h Rennens im Osten Deutschlands. ( Angedacht ist eine Serie zu gründen und dann den beten Fahrer aler 24h Renne Deutchlands zu Krönen oder natürlich auch die besten Teams. schaut einfach mal rein und meldet euch an. 

www.mtb-chemnitz.de 

"heavy 24"  lets rock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JunkieHoernchen (26. November 2006)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das offizielle Video von Sog erhalten?

Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## rascal92 (26. März 2007)

Hat denn jemand das Höhenprofil der Runde in München?

Gruss, rascal92


----------

